# Breaking News: WWE Stars Released



## wrestleshoot (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh hell yes, iwc meltdown. cant wipe smile from face


----------



## adricule6 (Feb 6, 2008)

Mickie and Shelton fired??? Really?? They fired their most popular diva and a awesome wrestler, good job Vinnie...


----------



## ZackDanielson (Oct 9, 2009)

JESUS CHRIST!


----------



## Zombiekid29 (Oct 8, 2007)

Congratulations WWE. You've managed to fuck up on the most entertaining female wrestler since Trish Stratus.


----------



## TheSwanton (Apr 9, 2010)

Mickie and Shelton seriously
Mickie being released comes out of nowhere to me


----------



## youngb11 (Feb 15, 2009)

What? Mickie James and Katie Lea Burchill?


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Mickie James is RELEASED? 

.... 


Seriously????


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I want to see Shelton do something in the indies. And this is one wwe.com

http://www.wwe.com/inside/news/superstarsreleased

Indy promoters all over the country have something to get excited about now...

Can't believe Funaki lasted this long.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

I call bullshit. *geso to wwe.com*


----------



## JDawg™ (Jun 9, 2009)

Mickie's and Shelton's came as a surprise to me, although I knew Shelton's would eventually come with the whole Haas thing.

EDIT: Link


----------



## Shifte (Jan 16, 2009)

I can't find this anywhere.


----------



## wrestleshoot (Dec 17, 2009)

suicide watches started. hopefully first is the bitch that runs diva dirt


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Funaki was finally fired? What the hell took so long?!


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Cant believe Kung Fu Naki got released. I thought being friends with Trips woulda kept this guy in the company forever.

Oh, and Shelton being released is pretty unexpected.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Are you all on something because Mickie James has wanted out for ages to pursue a career in country music.

So it's probably amicable.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

adricule6 said:


> Mickie and Shelton fired??? Really?? They fired their most popular diva and a awesome wrestler, good job Vinnie...


THIS, i can't believe it, wtf is the matter with them, their diva division is already fucked up as it is and they go release mickie james and then also shelton gets released? i mean i don't like him too much to be honest but i still think its a valuable asset because of his wrestling abilities. w/e...


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Source? Because I'm not seeing it.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

This is a joke righr? They wouldn't release Mickey would they?

EDIT: They have, strange. Maybe she wanted her release.


----------



## VanHammerFan (May 22, 2009)

Perhaps Mickie can now pursue her goal of becoming a competitive eater.

Joey Chestnut, she commin for you nukka.


----------



## Ruiner87 (Sep 8, 2008)

Funaki was released? well then, nobody's job is safe anymore. I believe he was the last member of the Unreleasable trio (Funaki, Val Venis, Bob Holly).


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

BENJAMIN IS GONE! THAT OVERRATED PIECE OF CRAP IS GONE!


----------



## MusicToMyEars (Apr 7, 2010)

Wow, I wasn't shocked about Mickie, but Shelton Benjamin and Jimmy Wang?
I can't wait to see at least 2 of the 3 in TNA. All 3 are talented 'WRESTLERS'!


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

HOLY FUCK IT'S TRUE! JESUS CHRIST!


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

Shelton and Mickie? WTF


----------



## Chosen (Oct 11, 2006)

Shame about Mickie and Katie. Women's division becomes and even bigger joke.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I would be more shocked about Mickie being let go if the writing wasn't on the wall. It was well known that she is trying to start her music career, and they've barely used her the past couple of months.

Looks like they finally ran out of patience with Shelton. Just never was able to connect with the audience like they had hoped.

Katie Lea, Slam Master J, and Yang aren't big suprises as they had barely been used in past months.

Funaki seemed like a guy who would be there forever, but they haven't even been using him in dark matches or house shows in ages, so I guess they just didn't feel the need to keep him around.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

You can bet your ass TNA is already typing out the contracts for Mikie James and Shelton. I'm shocked both of them are released, but I would be even more shocked if they both didn't debut on Impact within the next few weeks.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Mickie got released? Seriously?


----------



## backtothedisaster (Aug 16, 2008)

Well in 90 days the TNA roster is gonna get a hell of a lot bigger.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Emperor DC said:


> BENJAMIN IS GONE! THAT OVERRATED PIECE OF CRAP IS GONE!


Time to rejoice, my friend.


----------



## wwesuperstar (Feb 25, 2005)

Mickie James and Shelton Benjamin really? Fuck you WWE


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh... wow. I can't believe this. Mickie was saying she wanted to leave, so that's not surprising. Katie Lea, although talented, has done nothing (oh hey 'creative' team) so that is not surprising either. Neither is Slam Master J, although he wasn't given much of a chance.

But the others? Kung Fu Naki was like the perfect resident jobber... and he was talented. Jimmy Wang Yang was another great talent, and again, was over until he got screwed over by booking. And of course, Shelton Benjamin? Not only was he talented and a fairly stable mid carder, but he provided the yearly MITB spots! I wonder if Charlie Haas got to him...


----------



## wrestleshoot (Dec 17, 2009)

The thing thats stupid about releasing Katie is shes a good enhancer. Might as well keep her as a good jobber.


----------



## ww4ever (Aug 28, 2009)

its official: mickie james and ww4ever to TNA!!!


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

Surprised at shelton being let go, he is a pretty good athlete and wrestler so he will be a major coup for TNA when it comes to it, Mickie was always leaving for music. Was funaki not a road agent or something? is that not why he was still around? surprised at this if he is.

the rest do not surprise me in the least way.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Funaki is the most surprising release. Didn't think that he would ever get fired.


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

FUCK.
THAT.
NOISE.


----------



## wrestleshoot (Dec 17, 2009)

Another Diva career ended by age 32. Melina, don't get too comfortable.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Sucks to see Shelton go. So much potential, he could just never get over. I always liked watching him wrestle. I noticed Mickie was absent from TV for a little while. I hope this music career path she's taking works out for her. 

Well, see most of you in TNA.


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

wtf!? the only diva that geta any sort of reaction and yet yo release her? the divas divison is dead in water and now completely useless


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

Ahh wwe have problems man. Fire your most popular diva? FIRE MR.ATHLETIC? Crazy, just crazy.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Matt is definitely next.


----------



## gem'no (Nov 11, 2006)

Funakis and Sheltons releases are surprising. For Benjamin however it's a really good move.

While Katie Lea is cool, firing Mickie James is the by far bigger deal. I'm surprised, they went through with it. Yes, it's obvious that sympathies and politics decide all the major and average pushes, but so far at least they kept and underused their best talents...


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Sucks to see Shelton go. So much potential, he could just never get over. I always liked watching him wrestle. I noticed Mickie was absent from TV for a little while. I hope this music career path of hers works well for her.
> 
> Well, see most of you in TNA.


The thing is, he COULD get over, and was at several times throughout his career. Say what you want about his mic work or charisma, and I never expected him to main event, but he was did manage to become over with the crowd several times until jobbed him out.

Mike Knox, Matt Hardy, and Regal next?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Damn, sucks to see Shelton go. And to see the actual talent in the Divas division halved.


----------



## phoenixpanesar (Mar 5, 2010)

Shelton to be seen at Victory Road come July???


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

What the actual FUCK? I'm totally shocked by this. 

Shelton. </3 And DAMMIT, I liked Mickie and Katie Lea.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

NOOOOO, the two hottest Divas gone! Oh well, the Divas division is a joke anyhow.

Meh I could care less about Shelton, I never liked him. Others too I could live without.


----------



## FromLasVegas (Nov 6, 2006)

The only release i cant understand is Mickie James? What the hell happened here?

But i congratulate the WWE on having the balls to release Shelton Benjamin, because he never became a Main Eventer.


----------



## JDawg™ (Jun 9, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Matt is definitely next.


Not expecting it, they'll probably job him out til his career is ruined imo.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Fuck off no more Mickie on my TV screen??? That sucks balls.

Don't get me starteed on Shelton, they dropped the ball with him so many times i've lost count. Fuck Vince.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Mickie to TNA PLZ


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

I knew about mickie, and katie lea had it coming after paul was released.

I am not surprised about any of the stars being released.

I guess we get to see them on TNA.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Cerbs said:


> You can bet your ass TNA is already typing out the contracts for Mikie James and Shelton. I'm shocked both of them are released, but I would be even more shocked if they both didn't debut on Impact within the next few weeks.


According to Charlie Haas,Benjamin's contract was almost up so they probably felt that he wasn't big enough for a write off storyline,so they treated his contract expiration as a release.As for Mickie James & the others they prob have non competes.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

I still don't get why people are shocked about Mickie James.

She has wanted out for ages.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Good god, I have never been so happy to see Benjamin gone. I'm sure he'll go to TNA alongside Haas, because being honest, they work well as a team, but as a singles guy, Benjamin SUCKS. He'll fit in well with the tag team division there and unlike some of the guys they have signed, Benjamin and Haas would be a good coup for that division.

I'm not gutted about anyone else, even James. She's been on the downfall for months now. She has obvious lost her passion for the business and I'm sure she'll be off back to TNA, or in RoH which would allow her to concentrate still on her music career, is that is even still an option. I hope she gets back to what she was though.


----------



## Superkick_Kid (May 7, 2007)

At least there will be no more aborted Shelton pushes.

Looking at the roster, others I would like to see be cut are Kozlov, MVP, Chris Masters, Jillian, the Bellas, Zach Ryder, Shad, and Drew McIntyre.

That would certainly make watching WWE much better. Cut Hornswoggle too.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

dan_marino said:


> The thing is, he COULD get over, and was at several times throughout his career. Say what you want about his mic work or charisma, and I never expected him to main event, but he was did manage to become over with the crowd several times until jobbed him out.


Yeah, but he couldn't stay over. That was the problem. He was at his peak when he was the IC champion and had some of those matches with Triple H. That was the most over I ever seen him. I have one of those Raws on tape where he beats Triple H, I think it was the first time he did. He got a damn good reaction from the crowd before the match if I can recall.


----------



## breaksilence (Dec 20, 2008)

WHAT IN THE WORLD.

I wonder where they'll end up next... >_>


----------



## wrestleshoot (Dec 17, 2009)

I've been saying Mickie wasnt long for the company for awhile, but I thouoght they would hang onto her for a year to keep her away from TNA. But they prob feel TNA is such a joke what does it really matter. So now TNA will do a 1.05


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

James will definitely go to TNA.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Damn i hope Matt Hardy & Christian gets released(for a good reason) i'd mark like fucking hell.


----------



## Crys134 (Mar 5, 2007)

Damn that sucks. Katie never got a chance to do anything. I hope TNA picks her up. Sucks about Shelton too, Mickie I kind of saw coming.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Yeah, but he couldn't stay over. That was the problem. He was at his peak when he was the IC champion and had some of those matches with Triple H. That was the most over I ever seen him. I have one of those Raws on tape where he beats Triple H, I think it was the first time he did. He got a damn good reaction from the crowd before the match if I can recall.


Yeah, but he couldn't stay over because of the inconsistent booking. He went from beating HHH to not much to jobbing around at random shows. The same thing happened when it was I believe his IC reign before MITB 2, and again during his US reign on Smackdown as the Gold Standard, which again, went nowhere, even though he was (miraculously) drawing some heat.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Well, someone has to say it....

Vince McMahon does not care about black people!


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

Kung Fu Naki?! Really?! They were just about to give him a HUGE push, this makes no sense.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I always figured Shelton would be a career midcard player, much like Matt Hardy is. I never wanted to see him world champion, outside of maybe a quick reign as a reward for some long service, but I thought WWE would be content to use him in the midcard to help build up budding wrestlers who are on their way up the card.

Oh well, hopefully we get a World's Greatest Tag Team reunion in TNA.


----------



## mstierle (Feb 1, 2010)

Bummed to see Shelton go. Definitely didn't expect him to get released.


----------



## Rated-R Champ (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm not usually a fan of TNA picking up former WWE talent, but Shelton, Mickie and Katie are too good not to at least try. Mickie especially could give the KO division some big credibility, if she decides to go.

Anyway, shame that they're gone.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

OnToTheNextOne said:


> Well, someone has to say it....
> 
> Vince McMahon does not care about black people!


Riiiiight... and every other wrestler that got released was white. 

Fuck outta here with that noise.


----------



## jamie28 (Jul 2, 2007)

Isn't Mickie going for her music career? Katie Lea is no suprise as they have nothing for her. Wang Yang and Funaki are the biggest jobbers in history. Slam Master J again there was nothing for him.

Benjamin however I am not suprised but slightly shocked. Not suprised because they constantly misused him, but shocked because he's probably the most skilled person they've had. It's a real shame he never got near the main event.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

*AIN'T NO STOPPIN ME NOOOOOOOW...*


----------



## TheSwanton (Apr 9, 2010)

Cerbs said:


> Riiiiight... and every other wrestler that got released was white.
> 
> Fuck outta here with that noise.


um Funaki and Wang are asian and Slam Master J was .......


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Sad to see Shelton go, that goes double for Mickie, everyone else was not surprising really, even Funaki, who's been around forever now has been at the absolute bottom of the roster for I can't even remember how many years.


----------



## afkatk (May 4, 2007)

so happy I won a Future Endeavoured Pool on another site.


----------



## silv3rcut (Aug 15, 2008)

Benjamin - TNA upper mid carder

Really shocked about Mickie James though...


----------



## ZackDanielson (Oct 9, 2009)

Cerbs said:


> *AIN'T NO STOPPIN ME NOOOOOOOW...*



LMAO!


----------



## Jack Spade (Feb 16, 2008)

Oh, great. When you start to notice WWE is having lots of good Cruiserweights and dreams about having the division up again, they release 3 of their potential stars. Desapointing. Very desapointing.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

TNA is going to jump on Mickie in no time. As well as Shelton. Vinnie is an idiot.


----------



## afkatk (May 4, 2007)

OnToTheNextOne said:


> Well, someone has to say it....
> 
> Vince McMahon does not care about black people!


because since The Rock has left they haven't been trying to get him back at every opportunity available.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Cerbs said:


> Riiiiight... and every other wrestler that got released was white.
> 
> Fuck outta here with that noise.


Well how many black wrestlers are in the main event scene? 0

and i'm white!


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

acording to the tna threads already popping up they have wang yangs twitter quoted saying "3 strikes and youre out, i hear florida is a nice place to be these days" or something like that. so i guess he went due to drugs. no loss then.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

TheSwanton said:


> um Funaki and Wang are asian and Slam Master J was .......



















Oh yeah... they sure look BLACK to me... :hmm:


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

WHATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT

One of the best talents in the ring has been released jsut because he talks like hes on drugs?? ahhhhh
fuck sakeeee vinceeee worst thing you've done all year 
get him backk
and mickie?? what the fuck


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

So who do we blame for this? Vince McMahon for running the company or Johnny Ace for being the head of Talent Relations?

If it's Ace then I can see why he would release these guys, he doesn't know TALENT


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm not very surprised. They dropped the ball with Benjamin, though.


----------



## MyDeerHunter (Jul 2, 2009)

Cerbs said:


> *AIN'T NO STOPPIN ME NOOOOOOOW...*


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Um, what? Wow. I'm really surprised by a few of these. Mickie James is the most shocking, I can't believe they released her but maybe she wants to do other stuff. I can't help but think she could be showing up in TNA in a few months though.

Shelton Benjamin going is pretty shocking too. Sure WWE never really used him properly but I always thought they'd keep him around for his yearly big spot at Wrestlemania and just so TNA couldn't get him. I hate to say this for everyone that WWE releases but I can see Shelton going to TNA as well.

Kung Fu Naki is pretty surprising as well since I thought he had a backstage role in the company. Wang Yang and Katie aren't really all that surprising though. I wonder if any more releases are on the way? There are a few people who I could see getting the pink slip.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I kinda thought Shelton would leave on his own. I'm a big fan of the guy, and Dixie Carter should be typing up his contract as we speak! Mickie James being released is definitely a shocker. Again, TNA shouldn't hesitate in giving her a contract if she wants one.

Time to Cross That Line Shelton and Mickie. 

Katie Lea would definitely be a good pickup for TNA or another Indy company, too.

It's funny, as a fan of Shelton's, I saw this coming. Now that it's here, I don't know how to react.

Here's hoping he's successful wherever he goes.


----------



## KeyserSoze (Sep 23, 2005)

Im guessing Mickie asked to be released


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

OnToTheNextOne said:


> Well how many black wrestlers are in the main event scene? 0
> 
> and i'm white!


I'm actually trying to save you right now. Don't make yourself look like a moron.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

No more Katie Lea Burchill. I'm surprised at Kung Fu Naki's release, however. I thought he was set for life in a backstage job. The rest, meh. Sucks they lost their job, but I guess most of 'em have other plans.


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

I guess Mickie just wanted out the company. It's really the only way to explain that one.

Her album better not flop.


----------



## KrisBoyd15 (Sep 15, 2009)

I read that Mickie has been fired for keeping tour buses late among other things. Seems petty though.

I feel sorry for Katie Lea Burchill though, and her 'brother' Paul. WWE kind of screwed them over. Sure they were going to have the whole incest thing with them, then decided to go PG13 and scrap the idea. So they both suffered. I thought they were both very impressive in the ring when they arrived.

Shelton is ridiculous too. Great job WWE!!


----------



## Thomas Jefferson (Mar 13, 2010)

TNA TNA TNA TNA TNA. Shelly and James will be in TNA in 90days.


----------



## Jeritron 5000. (Mar 3, 2008)

Shit. Mickie and Shelton? No fucking way. 

Can't act like I'm not gutted about them, because I am. Seriously pissed off. Completely out of nowhere, too. It's a shame about Katie, but not surprising.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Cerbs said:


> *AIN'T NO STOPPIN ME NOOOOOOOW...*



LMFAO! FUCKIN' HILARIOUS.


----------



## Steve Awesome (Jan 30, 2007)

Wow... Mickie James, Katie Lea Burchill and Shelton Benjamin? That sucks!


----------



## Musicblind (Mar 12, 2010)

THIS IS INSANE!

Mickie James is easily the best female wrestler since Trish Stratus!

There is just no excuse for this kind of stupidity. How can WWE look at a talent like Mickie James and not see her as someone that can help their company for another decade!

IDK but any of the other releases but TNA should hire Mickie James. She is just astoundingly good at what she does. 

She would be a bigger hire than any of these releases and a bigger hire than Maria.

I just can't believe WWE would release Mickie James. I can't believe they would be dumb enough.

My phone has been blowing up with texts over this.


----------



## MyDeerHunter (Jul 2, 2009)

OnToTheNextOne said:


> Well how many black wrestlers are in the main event scene? 0
> 
> and i'm white!


----------



## TheSwanton (Apr 9, 2010)

Cerbs said:


> Oh yeah... they sure look BLACK to me... :hmm:


 yea i can tell but they aren't white you know like you said they were.


----------



## Thomas Jefferson (Mar 13, 2010)

Shelly and Haas back together again. WITH KURT ANGLE!!!1


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

TheSwanton said:


> yea i can tell but they aren't white you know like you said they were.


They sure look white to me. But whatever, I'm not playing along with this retarded racial discussion. You two have fun with it.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Wang, Funaki and Jesse should go to TNA and be the new jobsquad.


----------



## wcw4life2006 (Feb 24, 2006)

Shelton will go to TNA for sure


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

remember mickey started in tna


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

Musicblind said:


> THIS IS INSANE!
> 
> Mickie James is easily the best female wrestler since Trish Stratus!
> 
> ...


Finally we agree on something! Did she ask for this release? is it because she made a music CD not under WWE Records or whatever that shits called? is it cause she's 'Fat' (By the way I find any allegations that Mickie James is fat laughable)? Why the hell didn't you fire Kelly Kelly? or Eve, or any of the fucking million Diva's with no talent?!


----------



## afkatk (May 4, 2007)

androinv3 said:


> remember mickey started in tna


yeh and TNA only kept her for 10 weeks if that.


----------



## MyDeerHunter (Jul 2, 2009)

androinv3 said:


> remember mickey started in tna


LOOK AT THAT GUY IN THE BACKGROUND!


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Onmi said:


> Finally we agree on something! Did she ask for this release? is it because she made a music CD not under WWE Records or whatever that shits called? is it cause she's 'Fat' (By the way I find any allegations that Mickie James is fat laughable)? Why the hell didn't you fire Kelly Kelly? or Eve, or any of the fucking million Diva's with no talent?!


Eve is the champion! 8*D


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Onmi said:


> Finally we agree on something! Did she ask for this release? is it because she made a music CD not under WWE Records or whatever that shits called? is it cause she's 'Fat' (By the way I find any allegations that Mickie James is fat laughable)? Why the hell didn't you fire Kelly Kelly? or Eve, or any of the fucking million Diva's with no talent?!


Vince likes Kelly and Eve.


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

afkatk said:


> yeh and TNA only kept her for 10 weeks if that.


yeah maybe she can finish the feud with Jeff Jarrett .


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Fuck, I might have to watch TNA when Shelton gets pushed there.


----------



## Target 02 (Sep 11, 2007)

Mickie I saw coming since she was getting into music. 

Shelton was under-appreciated (don't give me, "he's black, that's why!") and fun to watch, even if he was fairly mediocre on the mic. They should've given him a valet to use as a mouth piece. I hope he goes to TNA and gets into their system. Replace that tool Shannon Moore, I hope.

Katie Lea another - let's release a Diva who can actually wrestle, but keep ones who can't (Kelly, Bellas).


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

People need to remember that releases don't always mean fired. Any number of these could have asked to be let go.

I just hope they handle Mickie's release with some class on TV - IE I hope they don't bury her image by having McCool state that she chased the Piggy out of the barn, or some shit like that.


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

Cerbs said:


> Eve is the champion! 8*D


of the Hannah Montanah belt!


oh by the way

The Observer's saying Mickie was released because she was late to the bus more than once on the European tour and that it held them up and was the straw that broke the camel's back.

...Well that's just silly.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

cant believe they let shelton, katie and mickie go. I would love to see them in Tna that the OJ and moore


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm pissed off that they released Mickie and Shelton. I'm not too concerned about the others.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Katie's release probably shocks me the least. Without Paul, she was pretty much useless. And vice-versa. But there really wasn't any point of having some lone goth girl with no agenda. Ariel for example...


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I guess the WWE doesn't play around with people being late for the bus multiple times.


----------



## Andrea Xtinia (Apr 22, 2010)

I saw Mickie's release coming a mile away. Mickie supposedly showed up late and let's not foget her veture into music and I know that I'm gonna get flammed here by some Mickie James fans but to me it looked like that she lost her passion in the ring to some extent. I would love to see Shelton in ROH because we don't need to see another WWE star in TNA which is filled with ex WWE stars already.


----------



## Sgt Lampshade (Mar 17, 2010)

Wow, I am seriously surprised Mickie James and Shelton Benjamin were released.


----------



## quoipourquoi (Feb 13, 2006)

Onmi said:


> The Observer's saying Mickie was released because she was late to the bus more than once on the European tour and that it held them up and was the straw that broke the camel's back.


Oh, fuck that.


----------



## Andrea Xtinia (Apr 22, 2010)

quoipourquoi said:


> Oh, fuck that.


WWE release talent for the dumbest of reasons, I mean showing up late........:no:


----------



## philip3831 (Mar 6, 2009)

Surprised to see Mickie and Shelton released but this isn't really a big deal. Shelton hasn't been able to get over in 8 years and Mickie probably wouldn't have been around much longer with the music career.


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

really surprised about Mickie James. That came out of nowhere.

Benjamin...not surprised. He's a midcarder for life, as proven by his ability to, you know, talk.

a shame, too. his in-ring work is so good.


----------



## daman077c (May 14, 2006)

Andrea Xtinia said:


> WWE release talent for the dumbest of reasons, I mean showing up late........:no:


Hey, you get fired at any other job for showing up late multiple times, why not WWE?


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

Wait I get WWE's plan, there going to release so much talent that TNA will bankrupt itself trying to hire them all, it seems stupid enough to work.


----------



## PezzieCoyote (Jun 7, 2005)

Mickie has consistently been jobbed out for the last 5-6 months, except for the title win in January. She was allegedly drafted to Raw as punishment. The brass don't like the idea of their superstars having a career outside of WWE; that's why they released Maria. Katie Lea, I'm not real surprised about. She's never had a real feud, no true gimmick, her "brother" was released, she was hardly ever used on TV. Sucks because she was one of the better women wrestlers. I'm very surprised about Shelton Benjamin and Kung Fu Naki. Funaki's been with the company for 12 years. Benjamin was also never really pushed, but the rumor was he didn't try to improve on himself, to better himself.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

DAMN it no need to watch WWE now since mickie and even Shelton is gone


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

WWE has released these superstars, and yet the Bella Twins, Hornswoggle, every stupid diva are all still employed.. wow.


----------



## daman077c (May 14, 2006)

Onmi said:


> Wait I get WWE's plan, there going to release so much talent that TNA will bankrupt itself trying to hire them all, it seems stupid enough to work.


HA, that's funny, AND it's something that sounds about right. :lmao:


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

thesafemouse said:


> Mickie has consistently been jobbed out for the last 5-6 months, except for the title win in January. She was allegedly drafted to Raw as punishment. The brass don't like the idea of their superstars having a career outside of WWE; that's why they released Maria. Katie Lea, I'm not real surprised about. She's never had a real feud, no true gimmick, her "brother" was released, she was hardly ever used on TV. Sucks because she was one of the better women wrestlers. I'm very surprised about Shelton Benjamin and Kung Fu Naki. Funaki's been with the company for 12 years. Benjamin was also never really pushed, but the rumor was he didn't try to improve on himself, to better himself.


unlike Maria wh has said wrestling wasnt first to her Mickie always said her Music was a side project not her main focus


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

androinv3 said:


> WWE has released these superstars, and yet the Bella Twins, Hornswoggle, every stupid diva are all still employed.. wow.


Well to be fair, Hornswoggle out draws them all. Seriously is anybody really surprise at this? It was bound to happen.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Lol that people genuinely think James was fired JUST for being late for the bus. 'The final straw' means a build up of things, you know? She could have been a twat for months backstage, you never know.

Also lol at James being the best womens wrestler since Trish when Phoenix and Neidhart are in the company.

On an unrelated note, it's gonna be weird in October when I realise that Funaki and Yang haven't made one of their two yearly appearances. Benjamin, well, that'll only be important come the next MITB match. Odds on Justin Gabriel and Evan Bourne pick up the ridiculous spots that don't elevate you on the card job.


----------



## dbiggie62 (Dec 15, 2005)

Crap....Diva's division hit it's climax with Trish vs. Mickie at WM22 and has been a slow steady decline since then. Borderline dead. 

Well if Mickie isn't safe Melina is one injury away from being gone.

Shelton good luck in TNA


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> Well to be fair, Hornswoggle out draws them all. Seriously is anybody really surprise at this? It was bound to happen.


agreed.


----------



## Andrea Xtinia (Apr 22, 2010)

androinv3 said:


> WWE has released these superstars, and yet the Bella Twins, Hornswoggle, every stupid diva are all still employed.. wow.


well Vinnie Mac needs comic relief for the kiddies and needs talentless women like Easy Easy & The Bella Kunts to "satisfy" his needs that's why he is keeping 'em around.


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

either they go to tna or ROH.


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

Mickie and Shelton to TNA please


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

Andrea Xtinia said:


> well Vinnie Mac needs comic relief for the kiddies and needs talentless women like Easy Easy & The Bella Kunts to "satisfy" his needs that's why he is keeping 'em around.


WWE's Diva Division R.I.P September 18, 1956-April 22, 2010


----------



## Shawno (Jan 6, 2008)

Benjamin to TNA to wrestle Styles!!!


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

androinv3 said:


> WWE's Diva Division R.I.P September 18, 1956-April 22, 2010


diva's division has been worthless/dead for..ages now


none of these are a surprise to me, really.


----------



## wrestleshoot (Dec 17, 2009)

do you even notice that in all this last couple years of complaining about the division, the main causes are the endless stale pushes of mickie and melina, endless push of takers heat killer gf, and endless push of the limited maryse.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Shelton Benjamin was the most * OVERRATED* midcarder in the company for the last 10 years. I'm glad he's finally getting off my TV.


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

Lostfap said:


> diva's division has been worthless/dead for..ages now
> 
> 
> none of these are a surprise to me, really.



We still got Beth, Natalya, Melina (if she comes back), Jillian and Gail kim.

But when's last they've been used? Except Beth who has a match this Sunday.

Yes it's dead. No wait it's been dead years now!


----------



## Chronic iLL (Feb 9, 2010)

Onmi said:


> Wait I get WWE's plan, there going to release so much talent that TNA will bankrupt itself trying to hire them all, it seems stupid enough to work.


:lmao

They probably wanted to cut down on the roster before the draft, I don't even care about these people anyway, I have never even seen Slam Master J before, Katie Lee & Wang yang I think I saw wrestle once, I didnt even know Funaki was still around last time I saw him was 5 years ago, Shelton is a good wrestler they could have used him as a jobber, Divas division doesn't matter to me at all.

Good to see them trimming down the roster


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

androinv3 said:


> WWE's Diva Division R.I.P September 18, 1956-April 22, 2010


dude, go back further than that.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

I am honestly not shocked by any of these releases as wang, master j, funaki, benjmain,burchill have hardly been used in months. As far as mickie james , well shes been on wwe's bad side for quite some time so this isnt surprising.


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

Hajime No Blasko said:


> Shelton Benjamin was the most * OVERRATED* midcarder in the company for the last 10 years. I'm glad he's finally getting off my TV.


The rise and fall of Shelton Benjamin?

Shelton Benjamin rose to unbelievable heights in 2004 after defeating Triple .....twice.


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> dude, go back further than that.


thank you i totally forgot about it.


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

Andrea Xtinia said:


> well Vinnie Mac needs comic relief for the kiddies and needs talentless women like Easy Easy & The Bella Kunts to "satisfy" his needs that's why he is keeping 'em around.


Well in the case of Kelly the slut and the Bella Kunts they were hired by Johnny Ace, and considering the reason he hired Kelly was that she was hot in a pin up magazine I don't think he cares for talent.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

why is anyone shocked about mickie??

it gotten to a point where none of the divas could lift her up because she got out of shape in WWE terms

guys like young, tarver, and even sheffield can replace these guys with ease.


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

Onmi said:


> Well in the case of Kelly the slut and the Bella Kunts they were hired by Johnny Ace, and considering the reason he hired Kelly was that she was hot in a pin up magazine I don't think he cares for talent.


Johnny Ace is a an idiot..


----------



## wrestleshoot (Dec 17, 2009)

Heres some salt in your wound. KK was pinning the most dominant heel diva in company history at age 21 on the main show of the biggest wrestling company in the world. Melina was a valet at age 25 doing splits in a gttring.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

One question: what other diva is anywhere close to being as over as Mickie James? I can't think of anyone which makes this release look even dumber.


----------



## adampreston2009 (Dec 13, 2009)

Right then people are saying there suprised Mickie has gone? She has said countless times in the past year that she is retiring in the next year and now she has gone so no suprise.

Shelton was only kept for his yearly spot and even this year he didnt do much then either, he has had multiple failed pushes and has said he wouldnt want the title and was happy with his spot in the company.

Others i dont care about worthless


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Hajime No Blasko said:


> Shelton Benjamin was the most * OVERRATED* midcarder in the company for the last 10 years. I'm glad he's finally getting off my TV.


Overrated? You must be kidding.


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

Seriously, the BIGGEST problem I have with this is the firing of Katie Lea. What I saw of her in the ring was that she was a better wrestler than most of the divas and she had a cool gimmick.

Shelton had ZERO personality so letting him go is not going to hurt WWE. I'm not sure about Mickie James though. She may have outlasted her usefulness but I think she could still get over in the right storyline and she was one of, if not THE best female wrestler on the roster.

It looks like WWE is not interested in building up their female division to be anything other than a prop anyway so I guess it doesn't matter. I still feel strongly that women's wrestling is the future of the business but it will be some visionary who brings that mainstream who either currently doesn't exist or doesn't have the right connections.

I'm not really worried about TNA capitalizing on this. Their knockouts division used to be strong but it's turned into a prop as well.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

androinv3 said:


> The rise and fall of Shelton Benjamin?
> 
> Shelton Benjamin rose to unbelievable heights in 2004 after defeating Triple .....twice.


And who can forget his EPIC Hootie and the Blowfish performance on ECW...









credit: Razor Jr or whateverthefuck his name is now.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

kobra860 said:


> One question: what other diva is anywhere close to being as over as Mickie James? I can't think of anyone which makes this release look even dumber.



If they keep on pushing beth pheonix then she could get over very well as she already gets decent pops when she comes out. Melina also is pretty over.


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

Cerbs said:


> And who can forget his EPIC Hootie and the Blowfish performance on ECW...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


also how can we cannot forget mama Shelton..


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

kobra860 said:


> Overrated? You must be kidding.


 He was given so many chances it's laughable how many times he dropped the ball. His in ring work was okay at best and his mic skills where painful.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

The writing was on the wall for them getting rid of Mickie, Shelton was going to be a midcarder for life and the biggest shock is Funaki finally got released. The others don't matter at all.

And I can see the everyone to TNA threads have already started. Fantastic.


----------



## Red Stinger (Aug 25, 2008)

Not really fussed about Mickie, she was a really boring face. I know that's not really her fault, but it just means there's not going to be much to miss. Looks like Shelton's off to TNA. The others were just hogging up roster space.


----------



## wrestleshoot (Dec 17, 2009)

As much as the iwc will never admit it Kelly is the next most popular diva after Mickie. And shes built that popularity despite never having a belt, and being jobbed out.

Theres no other young girl even close to as popular as her. And Melina is nowhere near as over as her fans think.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Hajime No Blasko said:


> He was given so many chances it's laughable how many times he dropped the ball. His in ring work was okay at best and his mic skills where painful.


Seriously. 

I would actually rather sleep on broken glass than watch a Shelton promo. He had plenty of time to improve in that area, and he just never did.


----------



## wezzy bhoy 79 (Apr 21, 2010)

JTB33b said:


> TNA is going to jump on Mickie in no time. As well as Shelton. Vinnie is an idiot.


yea vince couldn't care less about hogan flair and mr anderson signing with tna as he doesn't see tna as competition and you think he's going to give a shit about these 2. benjamin could have made it after his raw matches with hbk but wwe dropped the ball.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

androinv3 said:


> also how can we cannot forget mama Shelton..


Mama Benjamin was one of the best things to happen to Shelton. She oozed charisma and as his mouthpiece, he was actually getting reactions.


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

Caesar WCWR said:


> Mama Benjamin was one of the best things to happen to Shelton. She oozed charisma and as his mouthpiece, he was actually getting reactions.


i got a question was that his real mother??


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Mickie....Noooo!


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

androinv3 said:


> i got a question was that his real mother??


 Some comedian.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Onmi said:


> Wait I get WWE's plan, there going to release so much talent that TNA will bankrupt itself trying to hire them all, it seems stupid enough to work.


LMFAO! You can't be that stupidly blind.......can you?


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

Hajime No Blasko said:


> Some comedian.


thanks.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Wow, I cannot believe these news. They released some people who could really work a good match. Now Benjamin can go join Charlie in TNA and Katie should go there too. I wish Mickie James the best in her future career and can't believe that Kung Funaki lasted this long.


----------



## lhama (Jan 3, 2008)

No surprises here, but I'm sad to see Jimmy and Shelton go. Both are good in the ring.


----------



## sky_queen3 (Aug 15, 2008)

adricule6 said:


> Mickie and Shelton fired??? Really?? They fired their most popular diva and a awesome wrestler, good job Vinnie...


Stupid, this is fucking stupid. 



wwesuperstar said:


> Mickie James and Shelton Benjamin really? Fuck you WWE


Yep, I've now lost 95% of my interest. If and when the former Cryme Tyme boys are gone, I'm gone. (ok, maybe not but still I'm pissed off big time!)


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

Katie Lea is no surprise, people already predicted she would get released when ECW was can-celled. The only reason they kept her around a little bit longer is to job to some people.

Mickie James is a big surprise, she is the most populair diva and has done a lot for WWE. I read that she pissed off some people (again), the last time she did that she was moved to Smack-down. So probably that explains why she didn't get a positive sendoff.

Oh…and Shelton Benjamin is also released. I think some Indy promoters just crapped their pants when they heard about that. With his technical skills he is going to do VERY well in the indies. I’d love to see him against Yamato or Doi in Dragongate, or Davey Richards in ROH. But TNA is definately also an option, but i kinda hope he first does some indy shows.

Mickie James to TNA? She has already experience there as Alexis Laree, so i wouldnt be surprised to see her there, and this time she is a big star. Actually, i would be confused if she does NOT end up there. This opportunity is just too good for TNA.

Katie Lea to TNA? I dont think so. She has the skills, but she doesnt have the “name value” of Mickie James, Christy Hemme or Victoria/Tara. She could be a huge asset to Pro-wrestling:EVE, or with some luck we get to see her on the next Shimmer taping. I’d love to see her against Melissa, Mercedes or Sara. I’m sure JAPW and WSU would also love to work with her, so she doesnt have to worry she is going to starve.


----------



## Repaint (Nov 18, 2004)

Well, now let me correct the British Sleep Talking Man, Adam Lennard, on one of his many late night quotes. It isn't waking up next to any one in particular morning that creates "one chunder bucket moment after another" it's being a WWE fan in the modern age.


----------



## Harlem9019 (Aug 4, 2007)

I just heard the news and I'm very piss. Shelton was the best athletic in the WWE so I'm pissed that Vince or whoever couldn't fight to keep him in the company and give him the push he deserved. Mickie James was one of the best divas and they trash her by doing the whole Piggie James thing. I'm really disappointed. I wish them both well in whatever they do and I sorry for the other releases as well.


----------



## sky_queen3 (Aug 15, 2008)

Thomas Jefferson said:


> Shelly and Haas back together again. WITH KURT ANGLE!!!1


Yes yes! Do it TNA!


----------



## rated_y2j11 (Aug 30, 2009)

Hajime No Blasko said:


> Shelton Benjamin was the most * OVERRATED* midcarder in the company for the last 10 years. I'm glad he's finally getting off my TV.


It's not like he was on it that much. Only around MITB time would you see him.


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

Victor_J said:


> LMFAO! You can't be that stupidly blind.......can you?


You don't understand a joke do you?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Why the FUCK was Jillian not released?..


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

Finally the WWE has cut some of the fat on the roster. At least Hass won't have to beg SB to not renew his contract.


----------



## kuhars5 (Mar 15, 2006)

This is got to be a lie. There profile's are still on wwe.com and there is no where on the site saying there release.


----------



## AKM-95 (Jan 9, 2006)

I really hate to see Katie lea, Mickie James, and Shelton Benjamin go. But honestly the writing was on the wall for them any ways. 

I selfishly can't wait to see Shelton work against new competition and in a work place where he is allowed to show his full abilities. Hopefully Mickie James continues to wrestle but who knows, now that shes trying to get her music career up and going.

As for Jimmy Yang dude had a great run on SD! and on the indys as jimmy Yang/Akio so I hope he goes back to that moniker instead of the Asian-******* mess he was doing :no:. 

I Think they gave up on Ray Gordy to early though. Why stick him with John Cena's old gimmick, when you have a young wrestler with a pedigree at your disposal. Not to mention they have Michael Hayes a member of the free-birds to use as well. That whole SMJ run never made sense to me.

I'm surprised Funaki didn't have a office job at this point. I also hope to see Katie lea go to shimmer and maybe ROH or TNA.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ricebowl9999 said:


> Why the FUCK was Jillian not released?..


Kelly and the Bellas still need a punching bag.



Heres what I think of the WWE with them getting rid of Mickie


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

kuhars5 said:


> This is got to be a lie. There profile's are still on wwe.com and there is no where on the site saying there release.


http://ow.ly/1BWSA


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Ricebowl9999 said:


> Why the FUCK was Jillian not released?..


She brings the X-Pac heat.

There isn't a place in the world she can't draw boo's.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

sucks


----------



## TNA-Raven-TNA (Jul 8, 2004)

Why does WWE keep gifting TNA talent?

Pope, Anderson, Wolfe, etc...now Shelton and Mickie?


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

TNA-Raven-TNA said:


> Why does WWE keep gifting TNA talent?
> 
> Pope, Anderson, Wolfe, etc...now Shelton and Micky..
> yup.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Onmi said:


> You don't understand a joke do you?


lol thank god you was joking.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

other than James, everyone else is'nt suprising


----------



## LOU (Jul 28, 2006)

Benjamin and Mickie released is sad. No wonder why i barley watch the current product anymore.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

TheLambOfDeth said:


> *Finally the WWE has cut some of the fat on the roster.* At least Hass won't have to beg SB to not renew his contract.


Yep. Piggie James took up to much room.


----------



## sky_queen3 (Aug 15, 2008)

bme said:


> lol @ guys like Haas and Benjamin being huge signings for TNA


Not huge _huge_ but if they join while Team 3D are still around I might finally get to see one of my dream matches. (Yeah yeah, I know I'm the only one who'd want to see Team 3D vs WGTT or whatever name they'll get in TNA but still it's a cool idea.)


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

Cry me a fucking river over Shelton Benjamin. The guy received push after push and couldn't get over enough to be a main eventer. Face it...he has NO charisma. He's pretty good in the ring, but everyone here completely overrates him. If he didn't get over by now and into the main event, he NEVER will. Watch, he'll go to TNA and be complete shit. Why? Because he has zero charisma...ZERO...and sounds so damn awkward on the mic it's painful.


----------



## Raven Ryder (Jul 23, 2009)

TNA's Reaction:


----------



## Chronic iLL (Feb 9, 2010)

WWE has enough jobbers as is plus they want to make room for some NXT guys. The only one who isn't a jobber is Mickie but like some people said it was probably her choice. TNA might now increase their viewer ship by 3 people, a war is coming


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

sky_queen3 said:


> Not huge _huge_ but if they join while Team 3D are still around I might finally get to see one of my dream matches. (Yeah yeah, I know I'm the only one who'd want to see Team 3D vs WGTT or whatever name they'll get in TNA but still it's a cool idea.)


If they bring Haas with Benjamin in TNA, I'd much rather see them go against younger teams like Beer Money, Motor City Machine Guns, LAX, and Generation Me.

That said, I'd like to see a match between Haas/Benjamin vs Team 3-D.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

That's funny, considering how many times he DID get over... until he was jobbed out.

Perfect, and most recent example, was his fairly recent US title run. He was getting a surprisingly decent amount of heat towards the beginning of his run, but... he was never booked to do anything, so of course it fell apart.

Katie and Jesse I feel bad for; they were honestly never even given a chance. Jimmy Wang Yang too, and he was actually very talented and over. Funaki was pretty much the perfect and only resident jobber left. I would've rather seen him get squashed then the local talent.

A well, if they want to cut more of the roster off, I can see Regal, Knox, Matt Hardy, maybe Dolph Ziggler, Curt Hawkins, Zack Ryder, and several divas getting the boot.


----------



## PuroresuPride18 (Apr 14, 2010)

I found Mickie James to be boring and a bit overrated. She was great as a heel against Trish stratus, but she became a cartoon like face, and it just sucked. So no big deal. Funaki was going NOWHERE anyways. Same thing with Jimmy Wang Yang. I thought they were already fired.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Shelton's last moment in the WWE:

*Jack Swagger walks by Benjamin*

Swagger- I should be called the Gold Standard

*Shelton looks down to the ground*

Leeeeave the memories alone...


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

Swagger to Shelton: "Do you even still work here?"


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

Shelton had improved so much by the end of the run too.

He was pretty decent on the mic and could get a crowd reaction. Still, if there is one person I want to see dominate the X Divison with matches against Joe, It's Benjamin.


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

team angle reunion.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

llamadux said:


> Yep. Piggie James took up to much room.


shame she was not fat


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

This displeases me. This displeases me very, very, very much. Katie Lea was my favorite in the Divas division.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Out of all of them I wasn't too surprised, but Mickie, really, unless she didn't want to resign and go ahead with her music career, I think it was the wrong mistake for the WWE.

I can't believe they released Funaki, he was Smackdown's number one annoucner, who can fill that void.


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm surprised about Mickie, did not see that coming, but maybe she wanted out. Shelton however, I'm surprised it didn't happen sooner to be honest. I know the IWC hold him dear to their hearts but he's not cut out for Vince McMahon's vision for how the WWE should be these days I guess. Awesome wrestler, but he lacked big time when it came to mic skills and star quality, and at his age he was never likely to improve. 

Hopefully this means we get Angle vs Shelton in TNA.


----------



## jiggysaw (Nov 20, 2009)

shame to see shelton go, he's a real talent.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Mickie was not bring and if she was she was still OVER with the crowd

Mickie has said her passion was wrestling that music was a side project not her main focus which is wrestling.


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

I can't believe WWE released one of their most talented superstars in Shelton Benjamin. A man who is more talented than every current champion in the WWE. It's sad, especially b/c his "lack" of mic skills was exaggerated. He was a total package, decent to good mic skills, excellence in the ring, a good look, charisma, and even a target demographic.

Hate to say it and repeat myself, but Vince is racist. Period.


----------



## Chronic iLL (Feb 9, 2010)

androinv3 said:


> team angle reunion.


Great TNA copies another 5+ year old WWE storyline, but since Team Angle is probably trademarked they will be called Team Olympic Sausage


----------



## Andrea Xtinia (Apr 22, 2010)

This is how I envison these releases:

Vince: People, we have to release some talent:
Johnny Ace: Like who Vince could we release?
Vince: Well...Mickie has shown up late after partying and she is one of our best divas who can wrestle but she is a waste of space John and she is favoring music over us the people who made her a damn star!
Johnny Ace: Yes she must be released but Vince, we have other talent that no one gives a rat's arse about.
Vince: You have a great idea there Johnny boy, yes we'll release Shelton, Katie, Yang, Funaki and Slam Master J. Let's see how quickly TNA will pick them up.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

I'd normally be shocked/pissed off about them releasing Shelton and Mickie (Mickie I'm guessing wanted a release). But I'm still recovering from the shock of the biggest corruption and cheating ever in Australian sporting history, so everything else today feels like nothing.

I'll say this though. If I were a fat guy with a banged up arm and seen as less over than my druggie brother, I'd be looking over my shoulder.


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

Well...if Shelton goes to TNA I might actually have to watch them.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Dark_Raiden said:


> I can't believe WWE released one of their most talented superstars in Shelton Benjamin. A man who is more talented than every current champion in the WWE. It's sad, *especially b/c his "lack" of mic skills was exaggerated.* He was a total package, *decent to good mic skills,* excellence in the ring, a good look, *charisma,* and even a target demographic.
> 
> Hate to say it and repeat myself, but Vince is racist. Period.


:lmao

_really?_ _*REALLY?*_


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Yeah, but he couldn't stay over. That was the problem. He was at his peak when he was the IC champion and had some of those matches with Triple H. That was the most over I ever seen him. I have one of those Raws on tape where he beats Triple H, I think it was the first time he did. He got a damn good reaction from the crowd before the match if I can recall.


He was over for like a year from 2004 to 2005 and at some point in late 2009, the thing about Shelton's pushes is that while his pushes usually works, they always prematurely pull the plug on it or not even capitalizing on it.


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

Funaki got fired? Funaki? Damn. Did Trips catch him fucking Steph or something?

That's easily the most talented group of wrestlers, and Katie Lea, that they've ever released. Vince must've really fucked his brain on the roids. Linda, fuck the Senate, your husband needs a full-time carer and someone to take over the family business.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

why would Mickie want a release she has stated time and time again Music was not her main focus it was still wrestling. I find it BS for the EXCUSE they gave for her release when others have done worst.


----------



## sky_queen3 (Aug 15, 2008)

rcc said:


> I'd normally be shocked/pissed off about them releasing Shelton and Mickie (Mickie I'm guessing wanted a release). But I'm still recovering from the shock of the biggest corruption and cheating ever in Australian sporting history, so everything else today feels like nothing.
> 
> I'll say this though. If I were a fat guy with a banged up arm and seen as less over than my druggie brother, I'd be looking over my shoulder.


You're a Melbourne Storm fan? Yeah I too was shocked to hear what happened with them, but I think the players didn't know it so I don't know what to think of the whle thing. 

I think you're right, although I think Matt wants out anyway...


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

dan_marino said:


> A well, if they want to cut more of the roster off, I can see Regal, Knox, Matt Hardy, maybe Dolph Ziggler, Curt Hawkins, Zack Ryder, and several divas getting the boot.


As long as Jeff is in TNA, Vince will NEVER fire Matt. Giving them both Hardyz would be a fucking retarded move, and even Vince isn't that stupid.


----------



## The Grappler (Jan 31, 2009)

adricule6 said:


> Mickie and Shelton fired??? Really?? They fired their most popular diva and a awesome wrestler, good job Vinnie...


EXACTLY WHAT I WAS THINKING! I reckon they fired Mickie James because she wasn't stick thin and blonde like most of the other women/divas! WWE also fired Shelton Benjamin because... well... I won't say why I think the WWE fired him but let's just say Booker T wasn't treated that well! :ns


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Mickie James - I'm not shocked about Mickies release after all of the reports of her wanting to do something else. It is a hurt on the Divas though because of the lack of actual in-ring talent currently. It would be awesome if she went back to TNA, but I don't see that happening. Maybe after her music career goes flat, if she does decide to go that route.

Shelton - No shocker to be honest because the guy just lacked mic. skills. WWE definatly tried all that they did with him and it just didn't happen. From Tag Teaming, to rubbing off of Kurt Angle, to having a singles career as face and heel. Nada. Although the best was Worlds Greatest Tag Team w/ Rico in my opinion.

Jesse - Now THIS one stinks because I felt like he never was given a legit shot as a singles competitor. Slam Master J as a wannabe rapper was stupid from the start and whomever thought that up should be slapped.

Funaki - I thought he was released long time ago already. Best of luck to him.

Jimmy Yang - I was entertained by him and it was a shame that they were determined to this "asian *******" thing. Best of luck to him also.

Something tells me that with no more ECW there will be many more releases coming unfortunatly.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

sky_queen3 said:


> You're a Melbourne Storm fan? Yeah I too was shocked to hear what happened with them, but I think the players didn't know it so I don't know what to think of the whle thing.
> 
> I think you're right, although I think Matt wants out anyway...


Nah, a Broncos and Rugby League fan in general. Just shocked for the game in particular. I reckon the players must have partly known. I mean, surely they were thinking, why am I getting this extra money on top of the contract I signed?


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Shivaki said:


> Mickie James - I'm not shocked about Mickies release after all of the reports of her wanting to do something else. It is a hurt on the Divas though because if the lack of actual in-ring talent currently. It would be awesome if she went back to TNA, but I don't see that happening. Maybe after her music career goes flat, if she does decide to go that route.


Again Mickie has said wrestling came first not her music.


----------



## FAZZ (Aug 13, 2004)

Lol...sh*tstorm in progress...Kind of shocked they released Shelton though. Expecting to see him in TNA in 90 days...


----------



## peety14 (Apr 26, 2006)

shelton was fired before carlito????!???!???!??!?!?!? carlito is the one who has problems backstage. I wonder if carlito is on his way out to. well it be good news since i wouldnt mind seeing them 2 in tna. Get ready cause in 90 days tna is goin to be even more watchable. wwe, shame on you


----------



## PezzieCoyote (Jun 7, 2005)

Cerbs said:


> She brings the X-Pac heat.
> 
> There isn't a place in the world she can't draw boo's.


But the bigwigs are very high on her. She can be likable in the right situation, especially when she used to grab her opponents faces into her cleavage.


----------



## sky_queen3 (Aug 15, 2008)

TheLoneShark said:


> As long as Jeff is in TNA, Vince will NEVER fire Matt. Giving them both Hardyz would be a fucking retarded move, and even Vince isn't that stupid.


I don't know, I think Vince may do it, I've seen other stupid moves...



rcc said:


> Nah, a Broncos and Rugby League fan in general. Just shocked for the game in particular. I reckon the players must have partly known. I mean, surely they were thinking, why am I getting this extra money on top of the contract I signed?


Hmm, maybe you're right, but not all the players I don't think. This isn't the place though so I'll stop here. I'm sure the Sport section might have a thread.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Dark_Raiden said:


> I can't believe WWE released one of their most talented superstars in Shelton Benjamin. A man who is more talented than every current champion in the WWE. It's sad, especially b/c his "lack" of mic skills was exaggerated. He was a total package, decent to good mic skills, excellence in the ring, a good look, charisma, and even a target demographic.
> 
> Hate to say it and repeat myself, but Vince is racist. Period.


Don't kid yourself. He was fucking horrible on the mic. And that's putting it nicely.


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

Cerbs said:


> Don't kid yourself. He was fucking horrible on the mic. And that's putting it nicely.


why do people care about mic skills.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

androinv3 said:


> why do people care about mic skills.


If you can't talk you're going no where. A champ needs to hold his own on the mic.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

It's shame that they've let Shelton go but I think his biggest problem is that he came along at the wrong time. I recently saw some old footage of Ringmaster Steve Austin and it occured to me that Shelton would have been perfect in that role had he been around in the mid-ninties.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

androinv3 said:


> why do people care about mic skills.


Because professional wrestling requires you to TALK to be successful. If you can't TALK, you will never be anything. And quite frankly, if I have to listen to someone cut promos, I don't want to bang my head on the table like Shelton makes just about everyone do. 

Some fans don't care about the mic skills, and that's fine. But they shouldn't act surprised when someone like Shelton Benjamin gets axed because his stage pyro had more charisma than him.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Which one first, Shelton or Mickie to TNA thread?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Dammit Katie Lea was hot. 

Don't really care for Mickie, although I gotta admit that Benjamin and Mickie's release came as shocks.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Nolo King is happy about Mickie James and Katie Lea Burchill!

People do not look as divas the same way as their male counterparts!

Being an average worker is one thing, being a good worker that has personality is all that is important, lawls!


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

PhilThePain said:


> If you can't talk you're going no where. A champ needs to hold his own on the mic.


Brock lesnar mic Chris Benoit..


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Certs said:


> Which one first, Shelton or Mickie to TNA thread?


There's like 10 closed threads on the subject in the TNA section. Go figure. Enter at your own risk.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

If this is true, then does why everyone who's listed here still have a profile up on WWE.com?

I looked around the site a bit, and couldn't find that anybody had been released, but I wouldn't be surprised in any case, other than Mickie's, but she was supposedly leaving anyway.

Not good though, because Benjamin being cut probably means Vince is going to cut any other midcarders he doesn't have any interest in pushing *cough* Christian *cough*


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

Cerbs said:


> Because professional wrestling requires you to TALK to be successful. If you can't TALK, you will never be anything. And quite frankly, if I have to listen to someone cut promos, I don't want to bang my head on the table like Shelton makes just about everyone do.
> 
> Some fans don't care about the mic skills, and that's fine. But they shouldn't act surprised when someone like Shelton Benjamin gets axed because his stage pyro had more charisma than him.


mic skills Chris Benoit were terrible.


----------



## RatherDashing (Dec 19, 2008)

These releases come as no surprise whatsoever, save for Funaki. I was somewhat expecting him to outlast armageddon.

Months ago, it was widely regarded that James would be out of WWE sometime this year. Considering her desire to pursue a country music career and the lack of general direction with her character, she was bound to either be released or simply walk.

Shelton will be a mid-carder in whatever company employs him, as he should be. A nice athlete, but piss-poor speaker.


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

sky_queen3 said:


> I don't know, I think Vince may do it, I've seen other stupid moves...


Yeah, but he already handed them one of the most over tag teams of all time, The Dudleys... would he really hand them two, knowing the matches they can have both between them AND with guys like MCMG, WGTT, GenMe, Beer Money, The Outsiders and probably 3 Count?

I mean, there'd be real potential for TNA to attract every fan of tag team wrestling with a division like that.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Pyro™ said:


> If this is true, then does why everyone who's listed here still have a profile up on WWE.com?
> 
> I looked around the site a bit, and couldn't find that anybody had been released, but I wouldn't be surprised in any case, other than Mickie's, but she was supposedly leaving anyway.
> 
> Not good though, because Benjamin being cut probably means Vince is going to cut any other midcarders he doesn't have any interest in pushing *cough* Christian *cough*


Link on the first page of this thread man 

http://www.wwe.com/inside/news/superstarsreleased


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

androinv3 said:


> mic skills Chris Benoit were terrible.


I hear they're even worse these days.


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Mickie and Shelton both wanted to be released didn't they? I don't know, I don't follow THESE DIRTSHEETS much anymore. 

Shelton was my 6th favorite black man of all time so I was like oh man.

Mickie had it coming ever since she put on the imaginary 200 pounds.

Others are obvious. 

I have a feeling more are coming too.


----------



## bw281 (Oct 17, 2008)

Katie Lea is the only one out of that bunch I'll be missing.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Certs said:


> Link on the first page of this thread man
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/inside/news/superstarsreleased


Oh, I never noticed that, I just looked at the OP. I even looked in WWE's news section but didn't see it.

Well, good riddance to all of them. Didn't care for any of them.


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

Cerbs said:


> I hear they're even worse these days.[/QUOTE:sad:


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Postage said:


> Mickie and Shelton both wanted to be released didn't they? I don't know, I don't follow THESE DIRTSHEETS much anymore.
> 
> Shelton was my 6th favorite black man of all time so I was like oh man.
> 
> ...


no they did not want releases


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm hoping that Zack Ryder isn't added to that list soon because I think he has potential.


----------



## sky_queen3 (Aug 15, 2008)

androinv3 said:


> Cerbs said:
> 
> 
> > I hear they're even worse these days.[/QUOTE:sad:
> ...


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

I know ppl said it before but Benjamin BETTER go to TNA!

Your next TNA X-Division champion is coming when his no compete clause is done


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

sky_queen3 said:


> androinv3 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, despite my better judgement, I still miss him sometimes.
> ...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Cerbs said:


> Because professional wrestling requires you to TALK to be successful. If you can't TALK, you will never be anything. And quite frankly, if I have to listen to someone cut promos, I don't want to bang my head on the table like Shelton makes just about everyone do.
> 
> Some fans don't care about the mic skills, and that's fine. But they shouldn't act surprised when someone like Shelton Benjamin gets axed because his stage pyro had more charisma than him.


hat was by far a stupid comment. You'll never amount to anything? I guess that's why Hardy, Batista, and Khali are all former champions. Hardy and Batista both being really successful. Undertaker rarely talks with his gimmick yet got immensely over. Benoit and Hart are another two wrestlers that sucked on the mic, yet got over with their wrestling ability.


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

dxbender said:


> Your next TNA X-Division champion is coming when his no compete clause is done


Next-but-one, hopefully. Benjamin vs. Williams could hit five stars with ease.


----------



## sky_queen3 (Aug 15, 2008)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Mickie stated in interviews her passion was wrestling that her CD was a side project.


I never said wrestling wasn't her passion, just she may have wanted out of WWE after jibs about her weight.


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> hat was by far a stupid comment. You'll never amount to anything? I guess that's why Hardy, Batista, and Khali are all former champions. Hardy and Batista both being really successful. Undertaker rarely talks with his gimmick yet got immensely over. Benoit and Hart are another two wrestlers that sucked on the mic, yet got over with their wrestling ability.


thank you finally somebody get it.


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

I had a feeling about Mickie because of the same reasons as Maria but I didn't think they'd actually do it. Sucks.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Gonna miss seeing Mickie's nice ass on my tv. And kinda sad to see "smackdown, numba wun, announca" Funaki go. He lasted a long time though.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> hat was by far a stupid comment. You'll never amount to anything? I guess that's why Hardy, Batista, and Khali are all former champions. Hardy and Batista both being really successful. Undertaker rarely talks with his gimmick yet got immensely over. Benoit and Hart are another two wrestlers that sucked on the mic, yet got over with their wrestling ability.


just because there are exceptions, does'nt mean every wrestler that comes along with 0 mic skills is gonna be one of em.

Benjamin got push after push but never got any better.


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

It sucks that Mickie and Katie Lea are gone, yet we still have fucking Eve and all the other talentless, uninteresting divas

The Diva division is officially in its worst state its ever been


As for Shelton, I think this is good for him. Its a shame he never developed as many thought he would, but I cant wait to see him compete in TNA or maybe ROH


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

So who are WWE's agents and trainers now? Thought a lot of the guys not on TV did stuff like that.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

^I'm sure Funaki will do something backstage but they just released him from a wrestling contract.

Everyone else is done.

Though interesting that just days before the draft that they'd release people. Guess this year whoever gets drafted is staying and proving that the yearly draft is a waste when 10% of the people drafted gets released.

Makes this years draft even more interesting now knowing that there aren't many "waste picks" in the draft.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Wow, some surprises. When ECW/SD came here late last year Shelton Benjamin was over huge. A real shame they never took advantage.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

So after this the WWE "Divas" Divison looks like........

McCool, Eve, Melina, Maryse,Fox, Natalia, Serna,Kelly Kelly,Layla & Vickie

TNA's "Knock Out" diviosn is......

Love, Sky, Rayne, Daffeny, Tara,Hamada,ODB & Wild

Now if you add Mickie & Katie to that line up, well TNA should send the E a "Thank You" card for helping there diviosn. Plus if you could get WGTT back together and think of fued with Beer Money, LAX, MCMG, Gen ME & Team 3D. Well anther thank you card need sto be sent to the E.

What a great day for TNA fans (nxt 90 days) and for the E fans....most stars should be at this Sunday's PPV and the draft is Monday. Maybe they'll have new talents to fill in the spots left.( I know I'm streching here for E fans but for TNA fans seeing Shelton/AJ, Shelton/RVD again, Shelton/Hardy, Sehlton/Joe are just f'ing cool)

*Stay Frosty*


----------



## Khalid Hassan (Jan 3, 2006)

Wow, TNA is gunna get some decent cuts. 

-Benjamin's lack of mic stills with phenomincal ring work is perfect for TNA to tag on an oldie from yesteryea...DECADE as a manager for him.

-Jimmy Wang can flip all he wants in TNA during X-matches.

-Mickie James will either be amazing against the Knockouts, or exposed as the botch master that she really is.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Shelton! Seriously!!

Oh HELL NA! Aint NOT STOPPING ME NOW!!!!!!


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Khalid Hassan said:


> Wow, TNA is gunna get some decent cuts.
> 
> -Benjamin's lack of mic stills with phenomincal ring work is perfect for TNA to tag on an oldie from yesteryea...DECADE as a manager for him.
> 
> ...


Mickie will do fine if she go to TNA


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Frost99 said:


> So after this the WWE "Divas" Divison looks like........
> 
> McCool, Eve, Melina, Maryse,Fox, Natalia, Serna,Kelly Kelly,Layla & Vickie
> 
> ...


I seriously doubt WWE gives a damn about TNA improving their Knockouts division with Mickie. They would probably be more worried about Slam Master J improving their X-Division.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Not many of these are huge surprises. 

- Kung Funaki actually did surprise me a little bit as I thought he'd be one of those guys that would always have a job with the WWE. Not necessarily on camera, but he'd just been there for so long that I just pictured him always having a part to play. 

- Shelton is sadly no surprise. The guy has been spinning his wheels for years. Of all the releases, I think he's the most likely to go to TNA. 

- Slam Master J is no big surprise at all. That gimmick was lame & was going nowhere. 

- I didn't even know Jimmy Wang Yang was still with the company. 

- Katie Lea was also no surprise given that they just never use her. 

- Now the biggest release is definitely Mickie James. This isn't too much of a shock since there had been talk of her leaving to go pursue a music career. However, the Diva's Division is going to take a massive hit without her. On SD, its just Beth & Natalya (who doesn't wrestle for some reason) and on Raw its Gail & Melina (who is injured). That is not a whole lot of talent to go around even if they put all four of those girls on the same show with the draft.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Apparently Mickie James was fired because she was late a few times to the bus for the wrestlers in the UK tour which delayed them. There were other things unmentioned that had been piling up with her and that was the straw that broke the camels back.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Apparently Mickie James was fired because she was late a few times to the bus for the wrestlers in the UK tour which delayed them. There were other things unmentioned that had been piling up with her and that was the straw that broke the camels back.


And yet other guys can do a hell of a lot worse and still get title shots.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Apparently Mickie James was fired because she was late a few times to the bus for the wrestlers in the UK tour which delayed them. There were other things unmentioned that had been piling up with her and that was the straw that broke the camels back.


That doesn't sound right. People have done a lot worse but didn't get fired. It's not like she destroyed a hotel room or something like that. Maybe it was something really bad that we'll never know.


----------



## Origion (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm just pissed about Mickie James and Katie Lea. Two of the most talented divas in the WWE, IMO. Hope to see at least Katie in TNA.


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

I heard an interview with Maria and she wouldn't comment too much on Mickie James because of something she had heard about her recently.

?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

virus21 said:


> And yet other guys can do a hell of a lot worse and still get title shots.


That's just the way the business works. If you're a major name or you have a major future invested in you, WWE will go to great lengths to keep you. They fired Rhino just for breaking a vase but Randy Orton has destroyed hotel rooms and had numerous other debacles. Mickie James was WWE's biggest diva but she's still a diva, a position which is expendable. The sole exception may have been Trish Stratus because she really seemed like she was bigger than the women's division.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

Shocking to see Mickie & Shelton go. 

The Piggie James storyline somewhat makes sense now.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Heres something from Diva-Dirt. Pretty good listen


http://www.diva-dirt.com/2010/04/23/in-audio-looking-at-mickie-james-katie-leas-releases/


----------



## Twister Of Fate (Oct 29, 2009)

I've been a fan of Mickie James throughout her entire run in WWE, so I was kind of disappointed to see that she has been released, but at the same time, I feel like she had done all that she can do in WWE and there were heavy rumors that the higher-ups were unsatisfied with her weight, which is silly, and who needs that garbage? I guess she could just focus on her music, but I would not be surprised if she ends up in TNA eventually, and I wouldn't mind that. In the end, as a fan, I'm satisfied with her career in WWE and I'm looking forward to seeing what she does in the future.

I was kind of surprised with the release of Shelton Benjamin at first, but after thinking on it for a little bit, it really isn't too surprising. He is a great wrestler, but his mic skills were horrid. I always said they should just give him a manager to do his talking for him, but maybe if he goes to TNA, they can work on that. Actually, TNA may end up being a good thing for him. We'll see what happens.

The others didn't surprise me at all. Katie Lea is a good talent, from what I hear, but they weren't doing anything with her. I'm surprised Kung Fu Naki has lasted as long as he has and I can't remember the last time he was on TV. Same for Jimmy Wang Yang and Slam Master J, which was an awful gimmick in the first place. I guess now that Cryme Tyme is done, they had no use for him.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

James was actually doing radio appearances today in the Virginia market to promote the Draft, since she lives in the area, so one would think she had no inkling it was coming. PWINSIDER


----------



## wrestleshoot (Dec 17, 2009)

fallacys of the iwc

- Divas have a limited shelf life and theres tons of evidence to support that. Think Melina will be in the company 2 years from now, think again. 

- iwc endlessy bash any diva percieved to be marketable yet worship Trish who never would have been endlessly pushed if she wasnt a hot girl with big tits. So trying to use a marketable creation as a means to put down other marketable creations doesent make a hell of a lot of sense.

- Smark darling status dosent equate to best worker. The best are Beth, Natalya, Gail, if it means anything which it dosent for the most part in the business.

- There is a limited market for watching soley unattractive girls wrestle. The majority of fans want a hot flashy girl that was likeable and that is why trish had success.

- Being over is everything in the business yet internet marks act as if its not important at all

- Those diva dirt slobs are marks that have no understanding of the business and just bash anyone that is a threat to their darlings.


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

Wow, I kinda died inside when I read that Shelton got released.


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

wrestleshoot said:


> - iwc endlessy bash any diva percieved to be marketable yet worship Trish who never would have been endlessly pushed if she wasnt a hot girl with big tits. So trying to use a marketable creation as a means to put down other marketable creations doesent make a hell of a lot of sense.


Trish got pushed because she worked her ass off and became one of, if not the finest female worker of her generation. Her looks may have got her foot in the door, but she climbed the mountain by herself.


----------



## IAmCaliber (Jan 10, 2007)

wrestleshoot said:


> f
> - There is a limited market for watching soley unattractive girls wrestle. *The majority of fans want a hot flashy girl that was likeable and that is why trish had success.*


Hell yeah! I wouldn't have been nearly as big a fan of Trish if she looked like Nidia or someone. I want women who are hot and can wrestle. I am not a sexist, I just like watching beautiful women in the ring.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I am shocked, SHOCKED, that Mike Knox was released too. I think my monocle popped out.


----------



## Twister Of Fate (Oct 29, 2009)

Not really surprised by the release of Mike Knox, either, but it is sort of a shame. I kind of liked his gimmick and I thought there was potential for him to be one of the better big guys, but they never really did anything with him. Man, WWE is really cleaning house today. Will there be anyone left to draft?


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

WHAT THE FUCK?! Mickie James released?! Shelton released?! Unbe-fucking-lievable...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Twister Of Fate said:


> Not really surprised by the release of Mike Knox, either, but it is sort of a shame. I kind of liked his gimmick and I thought there was potential for him to be one of the better big guys, but they never really did anything with him. Man, WWE is really cleaning house today. *Will there be anyone left to draft?*


Main eventers and upper midcarders? That's all they move on the draft, plenty of them to go around.

Knox being released, not surprised. Did he EVER win a match?


----------



## Twister Of Fate (Oct 29, 2009)

Yeah, I know, I was just messing around. Sorry, I guess sarcasm doesn't work well on the internet.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Shelton Benjamin? 

Really WWE? Are you saying now that the talented are no longer wanted at WWE? Just mediocre big guys who botch everything like Swagger and horribly incapable wrestlers like Khali and The Miz?

Yikes.


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

good riddance to that fat cow.


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

So long Mike Knox!


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Goldberg_Sir said:


> Cry me a fucking river over Shelton Benjamin. The guy received push after push and couldn't get over enough to be a main eventer. Face it...he has NO charisma. He's pretty good in the ring, but everyone here completely overrates him. If he didn't get over by now and into the main event, he NEVER will. Watch, he'll go to TNA and be complete shit. Why? Because he has zero charisma...ZERO...and sounds so damn awkward on the mic it's painful.


Morrison is much worse on the mic and still has a job, besides sheltons short fued with legacy on the mic = his best stuff


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm so going to make Mike Knox WWE Champion on SmackDown v Raw for this.


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Apparently Mickie James was fired because she was late a few times to the bus for the wrestlers in the UK tour which delayed them. There were other things unmentioned that had been piling up with her and that was the straw that broke the camels back.


she probably slowed the bus down too when she got on. haha


----------



## VanHammerFan (May 22, 2009)

Banjo said:


> she probably slowed the bus down too when she got on. haha


simply tremendous lol


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

WWE had to release guys because there was so many extra guys around from ecw folding. This really isnt that big of a deal and the only one that will matter is mickie james , the rest were hardly ever used.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Banjo said:


> she probably slowed the bus down too when she got on. haha


not funny


----------



## santesyu (Jan 18, 2010)

Raven Ryder said:


> TNA's Reaction:


LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Awesome..


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

If the rumours are true about being late and pissing a few people of before it, then its not a big suprise.
If your a Main Eventer you might get away with stuff like that, but they are still very strict. 

Its the same thing with NFL, NHL or any other sport. If you as a player are late and its your fault, you will get punished for it. And if it happends too many times you either sit on the bench for the rest of the season or get fired.
But im sure more details will be out soon, or rumours so to speak.

Honestly couldnt care about any of the names. Benjamin hasent done shit in 5 years.


----------



## thefzk (Oct 27, 2009)

Hamada said:


> I'm so going to make Mike Knox WWE Champion on SmackDown v Raw for this.


:lmao


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Kattie is the only one ill miss


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

If Matt Hardy,Christian,and Carlito gets released i'd be able to die a happy wrestling fan the following day.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Are these all SD guys? Raw roster might be next. =o


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Victor_J said:


> If Matt Hardy,Christian,and Carlito gets released i'd be able to die a happy wrestling fan the following day.


I fully expect Christian to get released, but why would you be happy about that? And don't say something like "because it'll piss the IWC off". That's the most petty excuse in the world to see someone lose their job.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Victor_J said:


> If Matt Hardy,Christian,and Carlito gets released i'd be able to die a happy wrestling fan the following day.


matt and christian aint going any where


----------



## NWO Sweet (Aug 8, 2006)

Christian won't get released.


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

I would expect several more superstars will be cut soon....Carlito, Primo, and Ryder are all most likely going to be released.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Matt will probably leave soon, would be suprised otherwise. Christian isn't going anywhere.

Shelton release was a bit suprising, but I did expect the others to be released some day soon. Won't miss them, though. Mickie's best days were behind her.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

i can see MVP &/Or Henry being cut as well


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Bye Bye Knox


----------



## Najm al Din (Jun 25, 2009)

kiss the stick said:


> Morrison is much worse on the mic and still has a job, besides sheltons short fued with legacy on the mic = his best stuff


Wait.. when did Shelton feud with Legacy???


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

perro said:


> i can see MVP &/Or Henry being cut as well


Henry possibly, but I see MVP going back to Smackdown instead of getting cut. He needs to turn heel ASAP.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

kiss the stick said:


> *Morrison is much worse on the mic* and still has a job,


No no he's not


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

Najm al Din said:


> Wait.. when did Shelton feud with Legacy???


I'm pretty sure he didn't....if he did, then it was easily forgettable.

Shelton had plenty of chances to get over with the crowd and failed to capitalize on his pushes. I did enjoy his series of matches with Taker last year, though.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Carlito and Matt aren't going anywhere at least until NXT is done. You're an idiot if you think they'll release Christian...he's probably the most over person they have outside of the main event scene.

Not surprised at Shelton. They've tried everything with him and even another move in the draft next week wouldn't have saved him. He'll fit right in at TNA.

Knox can work but WWE obviously wanted to mould him into the big bully/monster type deal, which quite honestly doesn't get over much these days. I could see him in TNA too but I'd much rather he go to Japan and hopefully gain some much needed experience over there.

Mickie was a long time coming according to the dirt sheets. Didn't surprise me after all I had read and seen.

Slam Master J...I figured they might have teamed him up with JTG but I guess not.

Funaki had one hell of a run and I was always surprised NOT to see his name when people were being released. I expect him to do the rounds on the indies then call it quits.

Jimmy Yang deserves better. Lame ass gimmicks (maybe with the exception of Akio). He will be a big star for TNA in the X-Division if they give him a chance.

Katie Lea =  I hope she doesn't disappear. Hopefully she goes into porn or something...wishful thinking, I know.


----------



## im back babes (Apr 8, 2009)

Shelton was a decent heel I thought ECW this time turned him a new leaf, but guess ECW was just a joke, and maybe Christian was part of it.


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Apr 4, 2008)

Shelton Benjamin- I think he'll end up in Ring of Honor or TNA. Shelton Benjamin is too talented to be out of work for long. BTW his feud was with Evolution not Legacy.

Mickie James-Though this was apparently a long time coming I am still shocked that they released one of the best Divas on their roster. 

Katie Lea Burchill-I guess they had nothing for her. Defintely one who should've been given a better chance 

Kung Fu Naki- I am surprised he survived this long on the roster. Kantai is a pretty underrated stable. 

Jimmy Wang Yang- Same as Kung Fu Naki. 

Slam Master J-Might have teamed up with JTG maybe not.


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

Bloodbath said:


> Carlito and Matt aren't going anywhere at least until NXT is done. You're an idiot if you think they'll release Christian...he's probably the most over person they have outside of the main event scene.
> 
> Not surprised at Shelton. They've tried everything with him and even another move in the draft next week wouldn't have saved him. He'll fit right in at TNA.
> 
> ...


LMAO.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Mickie ?!!!! Fuck you WWE*


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Damn it they released Mike Knox. I'm going to miss that running cross body.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Victor_J said:


> If Matt Hardy,Christian,and Carlito gets released i'd be able to die a happy wrestling fan the following day.


Why do you hate Christian so much?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

perro said:


> i can see MVP &/Or Henry being cut as well


MVP isn't going anywhere. He consistently gets air time. However, Henry is a possibility along with Primo, Chavo, and Chris Masters (it was pointless to bring him back anyway)


----------



## JustTooCold (Jun 12, 2007)

Like most of the people here, I'm pretty shocked by the release of Shelton Benjamin and Mickie James. Benjamin was always one of the most athletic guys in the WWE but, unfortunately, he could never get that much of a reaction and he was usually just decent at best on the mic. Hopefully, he gets to perform in ROH where we can see if he can do even more with the athletes there. As for Mickie, she was one of the best female wrestlers WWE had. I'm surprised they'd release her and Katie Lea at the same time considering the Women's Division in the WWE was bad enough before they were let go.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

From the looks of Matt Hardy's comments on Twitter, i have a feeling he may be next.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Either that or he's working the internet like he loves to do.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Good for Shelton. He can now thrive in the Indies. Hopefully ROH. The WWE were treating him like garbage. But Mickie?!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I usually think Matt's full of shit but I think he's actually serious this time.

He's probably already released but they won't announce it until after Smackdown airs.


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)

> Mickie James, Katie Lea Burchill and Jimmy Wang Yang


----------



## KaylaLynn (Dec 21, 2008)

Stratus said:


> From the looks of Matt Hardy's comments on Twitter, i have a feeling he may be next.


I was thinking the same thing..


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Amber B said:


> I usually think Matt's full of shit but I think he's actually serious this time.
> 
> He's probably already released but they won't announce it until after Smackdown airs.


I thought he would be safe since he was on NXT.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Pandemic™ said:


> Good for Shelton. He can now thrive in the Indies. Hopefully ROH. *The WWE were treating him like garbage.* But Mickie?!


What ever with that shit

Shelton was lucky they kept trying on his hopless ass


----------



## sky_queen3 (Aug 15, 2008)

Amber B said:


> I usually think Matt's full of shit but I think he's actually serious this time.
> 
> He's probably already released but they won't announce it until after Smackdown airs.


If that's the case why announce Mickie's now? She was on this set of Smackdown tapings.


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

Medo said:


> *Mickie ?!!!! Fuck you WWE*


It's beth's time to shine. 8*D


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> why would Mickie want a release she has stated time and time again Music was not her main focus it was still wrestling. I find it BS for the EXCUSE they gave for her release when others have done worst.


*They prefer to have the sluty useless Bellas over 6 times women's champion Mickie James.

Yea i know it has nothing to do with the music career thing, it was obvious that the WWE has some proplems with Mickie in the last couple of months.

Anyway, the WWE women's divison is big fail in the end.*


----------



## scottishman (Apr 27, 2009)

Sucks about Mike Knox. They dropped the ball on him some would say.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

If Carlito gets released, expect an epic shoot on HHH from him :lmao


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Wow why Shelton and Mickie James. It's a shame. 
The other's I could see coming...


----------



## shuriwhisper (Oct 6, 2008)

Shelton is not really a surprise but Mickie is a shocker.

I guess Vince is intent on completely destroying the WWE's diva division.


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

Shelton doesn't surprise me at all. Dunno why people are so shocked about his release.

Only release I didn't see is Mickie. It's a shame.


----------



## lorex (Jan 8, 2010)

I was some what surprised by Mickie and Katie Lea being released but the others were mid-carders and WWE is known to do talent purges from time to time. Yes Shelton is very talented and athletic but WWE messed up putting him over as a main event talent years ago. Letting Mickie and Katie Lea go only reinforces the opinion of WWE that it doesn't matter if the divas are talented or not as long as they long as they good.

Also those of you who think Mickie and Katie would fit in with the knockouts at TNA, maybe. Ever since the new creative regime took over the knockouts are becoming more and more like the divas. Look who gets the bulk of the knockout screen time, the beautiful people. The least talented knockouts they have.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Kronic said:


> It's beth's time to shine. 8*D


----------



## xboxguy (Jun 22, 2009)

Am I the only one who doesn't mind TNA signing former wwe talent? Look what they've dome with pope, Anderson, Morgan, etc. If they can make stars out of talented workers like Knox and Benjamin, why in the world not?

@ everyone saying Shelton can't get over: you can get anyone over if you try hard enough. Look at khali and hornswoggle. Zero wrestling skill, zero mic skills, zero ANYTHING, but massively over as faces. 

What TNA needs to do is add another show not written by Vinny Ru. Or if they can't afford that, trim a bunch of fat like rob Terry, abyss, and Orlando Jordan to make room for real, useful talent.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm just looking forward to the shoot interviews that will come from some of these releases. 

I know Maria is doing one and I had no idea she was that vocal until I heard some of her newest interviews...that chick is nothing but honest.


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

JDawgWWE said:


> WWE has come to terms on the release of WWE Divas Mickie James and *Katie Lea Burchill *as well as Superstars *Shelton Benjamin, Kung Fu Naki, Slam Master J and Jimmy Wang Yang* as of today, April 22, 2010. We wish them the best in all future endeavors.
> 
> Source: WWE


Vow , I really wanted them to be released , including Shelton , They were holding him down and there was nothing left for him except for being a career mid carder . Good that he finally left . 

The only one that disturbs me is Mickie James .. That's a load of BS , The Divas division is officially dead now .. Pushes for Natalya and Serena anyone ? The others that left were jobbers and good that they are gone .. I couldn't bear them anyways ..

Finally the biggest jobber in the WWE post attitude era is released, Funaki .. Should be a sad day for the WWE .. I can see Haas being released anytime soon ..


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

I hope that Mickie was released because she asked for it, otherwise WWE are retarded for keeping the majority of the divas while a talent like Mickie is shown the door


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

Medo said:


> *They prefer to have the sluty useless Bellas over 6 times women's champion Mickie James.
> 
> Yea i know it has nothing to do with the music career thing, it was obvious that the WWE has some proplems with Mickie in the last couple of months.
> 
> Anyway, the WWE women's divison is big fail in the end.*


That's obviously because Mickie won't lay down for the guest hosts and The Bellas whore themselves out for the guest hosts every week  .. Seriously The Bellas are so hopeless ..


----------



## Target 02 (Sep 11, 2007)

These releases, and I am sure there is more, just enforce my hope they end the brand split and become one roster. The rosters are small as it is.


----------



## sky_queen3 (Aug 15, 2008)

thelegendkiller said:


> Finally the biggest jobber in the WWE post attitude era is released, Funaki .. Should be a sad day for the WWE .. I can see Haas being released anytime soon ..


You're a about a month late. (A month? Might be more...)


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

androinv3 said:


> why do people care about mic skills.





Because they drive sports entertainment.


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

Did Funaki finally give back whatever incriminating Photo's of McMahon he had? or (More likely) he's simply been let out of his wrestling contract and given a job backstage.

That's something we forget, Funaki will likely get that backstage job, I would have given Shelton a contract as a Trainer if I wasn't going to push him, but then again I still have my wits about me.

Dear God JR goes away for a WEEK for an award and the WWE goes to hell, in my own fantasy world JR will return, see what happened when he goes away, throws Johnny Ace out a window and takes over as Talent Relations Officer again.

Also this raises a question, do people want Triple H to take over instead of Vince now?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*On Twitter, Mickie James posted the following message concerning her release from World Wrestling Entertainment this afternoon:*




> "Thank you James Gang! I just want to say its been a beautiful journey... Wwe has been a childhood dream come true & I have loved every step... There is not a moment I would change for the world... It breaks my heart but the world doesn't stop turning.. I'm grateful for all my friends, family, loved ones, and fans who have supported me along this wonderful ride. To all the guys and gals I've had the pleasure of sharing the ring with... We made some magic! History... Memories to last a lifetime... Thank you... I love you all with all my heart! Every chapter has its close... The next one Is only gonna get better... I promise you that! =) One truly never knows what tomorrow may hold... That's why we embrace every moment... In love & joy! The James Gang Rides! Even stronger than before.... To Victory! Haha.... On ward & upward! Much Love.... Muah! JG4L...... MJ"


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Not totally surprised to see Shelton (Haas advised him not to re-sign; I agreed) or Mickie James (leaving for a music career) go, but they're still pretty big losses.

Sad to see Mike Knox go since he was underutilized and stuck with bad roles despite being good in the ring.

Also sad to see Jimmy Wang Yang and Slam Master J go since they could have been very entertaining in the undermanned tag division, sort of like a new generation 2 Cool.

Kung Fu Naki.... I mean, he's been around much longer than he should have been. Remember when he got a semi-push when they debuted this gimmick? They've gotten literally as much mileage out of him as possible. INDEED!

Katie Lea... meh. She's very talented, but she hasn't gotten over, and that probably has a lot to do with Paul Burchill flopping, but they didn't give her much of a chance. Oh well. Lot of divas around anyway.


----------



## Funaki (May 14, 2007)

TNA here I come!


----------



## Sheltonisthebest (Jul 4, 2006)

Damn.

I never thought Shelton would get pushed again but sad to see him go.


----------



## Brandenthesmark (Mar 19, 2010)

Dammit Knox has been released but he was a great big man wrestler idk why they didn't use him


----------



## sky_queen3 (Aug 15, 2008)

Funaki said:


> TNA here I come!


Good luck, hope it works out.


----------



## RatherDashing (Dec 19, 2008)

All beards from the world should gather and protest the inexcusable release of Mike Knox.



Funaki said:


> TNA here I come!


I believe you solely because this is the internet.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

This is not a sport this is entertainment
Honestly the WWE goes about it like this is an entertainment business but they treat the roster like its a sport.
Its the most ass backwards system ever.


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

sky_queen3 said:


> You're a about a month late. (A month? Might be more...)


So Haas was released long back ?


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

Brandenthesmark said:


> Dammit Knox has been released but he was a great big man wrestler idk why they didn't use him


So much for shaving his head and getting him into SES and form a team with Gallows .. Poor Knox , that would have the only thing that would have SAVED him but he is gone now ..


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

damn, they released Shelton


----------



## CM Sean (Mar 16, 2008)

Shelton probs wanted to leave, reckon Hass spoke him into it tbh.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

TNA & Dixie Carter are bless on this Day !


----------



## sky_queen3 (Aug 15, 2008)

thelegendkiller said:


> So Haas was released long back ?


Yep. In the last batch of cuts before todays.


----------



## mikec23 (Apr 22, 2010)

Shelton Benjamin was awful. No personality, no mic skills, lame, boring, and so on.


----------



## mikec23 (Apr 22, 2010)

xboxguy said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't mind TNA signing former wwe talent? Look what they've dome with pope, Anderson, Morgan, etc. If they can make stars out of talented workers like Knox and Benjamin, why in the world not?
> 
> @ everyone saying Shelton can't get over: you can get anyone over if you try hard enough. Look at khali and hornswoggle. Zero wrestling skill, zero mic skills, zero ANYTHING, but massively over as faces.
> 
> What TNA needs to do is add another show not written by Vinny Ru. Or if they can't afford that, trim a bunch of fat like rob Terry, abyss, and Orlando Jordan to make room for real, useful talent.


What has TNA done with Pope, Anderson, and Morgan? They went from being small fish in a big pond (WWE) to being small fish is a fish bowl (TNA).

Hornswoggle and Khali are good for making kids ages 8 and below scream and laugh at WWE shows. Cena and HHH are "massively over as faces" Khali/Swoggle are side show acts for silly skits.

In order for TNA to be successful they are going to have to share/steal some audience from WWE. If Shelton Benjamin couldn't connect with WWE fans, no one is going to be flipping the channel to see what he is doing in TNA. If they can sign a few more big names like Hardy and RVD and work some unknowns in, it will be better than cleaning up WWE trash.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Hopefully Goldust or Finlay aren't next.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

at Mickie, but cba at the others. Would love to see Mickie taking on TBP on Impact though =]


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

Amber B said:


> I'm just looking forward to the shoot interviews that will come from some of these releases.
> 
> I know Maria is doing one and I had no idea she was that vocal until I heard some of her newest interviews...that chick is nothing but honest.


Really? I haven't seen any yet, I'd love to have a look/listen.


----------



## Musicblind (Mar 12, 2010)

TheLoneShark said:


> As long as Jeff is in TNA, Vince will NEVER fire Matt. Giving them both Hardyz would be a fucking retarded move, and even Vince isn't that stupid.


While I agree with you that it would be monumentally stupid to fire Matt Hardy and give TNA *BOTH* of the Hardy Boyz... may I also remind you that in the past Vince has done some *MONUMENTALLY* stupid things...


...like fire Mickie James.

:no:


----------



## The Grappler (Jan 31, 2009)

With Mickie James gone... How many women/divas are left in WWE that can actually perform like a Non-Injured Lita used to? HOW MANY ARE LEFT THAT ARE ACTUALLY ANY GOOD IN THE RING? I think I can count them on one hand! Or... 1/2 a hand?

Anyways... as for Mike Knox... I never liked him. Nothing to do with his physique because I have nothing against how a wrestler's built. But he couldn't wrestle... he sucked... and he had chances to improve and really shine but "NO!" :no:

I'm waiting on WWE to finally realise that Mark Henry sucks and ever since becoming a Professional Wrestler in 1996 he hasn't improved at all whatsoever (ever so slightly in charisma). Why won't WWE release NO TALENT HACKS like that???
NO TALENT HACKS include Khali and most of the women/divas!


----------



## BourneLowKi (Feb 10, 2010)

I am pissed at *4* of these releases

Mickie James probably wanted a release to focus on music??? But then I heard something about her being punished and was sent to Smackdown! about her weigh and poor performance on Raw. First off she was in the ring with crappy ass divas (excluding Gail, Beth, and Alicia) and Mickie was not fat, she was a little thicker than the other stick skinny divas on the roster. Mickie didn't deserve that stupid Piggy James shit either.

Mike Knox Really great big man worker. I know he doesn't have the ideal look Vince McMahon likes, and people could care less about him, but for a big man he can move and wrestle. They didn't care to use him at all. Had a good and original gimmick too. He studied human movement and knows alot about human anatomy and how to pick it apart. Sucks the only two things I remember Knox being used for was covering up Kelly Kelly when she did her exposes in ECW and attacking Bourne and Mysterio for no reason and having no closure to the feud. He *still* has Evan Bourne's slammy for best finisher in 2008 lol.

Katie Lea Katie Lea is one of the most under used superstars in modern history. Never was used to her fullest potential. She had a great look to her. She had natural beauty and could wrestle and had great mic skills. She was used as a stepping stone for upcoming divas like the Bellas. It looked like she was getting a push in 2008 when feuding with Mickie James. I don't know what the hell happened to derail her push, but Mickie ended up retaining her title and later lost it to Beth Phoenix (who has already been establish) at Summerslam. I had a feeling she would get released once Paul Burchill left. WWE has too many face divas atm. They just turn Natalya and Beth face and Katie could have been up there with Maryse and Michelle as an established heel.

Shelton Benjamin I'm still scratching my head on this one. It was obviously they had nothing left for him b4 his release. Benjamin had all the wrestling ability in the world. He was one of those rare wrestlers where they could do it all. Strikes, power moves, submissions, mat wrestle, aerial attacks, etc. Either he asked for his release because there was nothing else for him to do in mid-card/tag team division or WWE released him because they had nothing planned for him. One of the biggest mistakes WWE has done as far as releases go.


----------



## dinkibass (May 20, 2008)

Shelton and Katie Lea. son of a bitch. I hope Katie Lea goes and starts a tag team with Daffney in TNA. Shelton and Katie Lea in TNA may make me turn over.


----------



## The Grappler (Jan 31, 2009)

I still can't believe they released Shelton Benjamin... that release shocked me the most! If TNA can stop booking itself like WCW (1998-2001), get their act together with some decent writers/storylines/whatnot... get a healthy Kurt Angle... sign Shelton Benjamin... Angle Vs. Benjamin = AWESOME! Mind you I don't even like TNA even though some of their wrestlers (Samoa Joe) and the odd match (Kurt Angle/Mr. Anderson "Steel Cage Match" last Sunday from TNA's Lockdown PPV) impress me but other than that TNA is PATHETIC!


----------



## SledgeHammer_Shot (Mar 3, 2007)

The biggest shocker must be Funaki right? 12 years! I suppose Vince found a new and improved footstool.

Benjamin I can understand to a point. He peaked and just didn't have that ''IT'' factor about him.

Shame about Katie Lea. They never seemed to do anything with her. She had one hell of a body though.

Mickie is a suprise obviously. But considering what's been happening recently and her outside projects maybe not so much.


----------



## Musicblind (Mar 12, 2010)

mikec23 said:


> What has TNA done with Pope, Anderson, and Morgan? They went from being small fish in a big pond (WWE) to being small fish is a fish bowl (TNA).


Do you not watch TNA?

The Pope just headlined Lockdown against AJ Styles for the world title.

Mr. Anderson just wrestled the second best match of the year, and the absolute best match of his career period. (HBK vs Taker II being the best of the year) And that match, against Angle, has pretty much been the CENTERPIECE feud on TNA. Mr. Anderson has looked more like a star than he ever did as Mr. Kennedy in WWE.

And Morgan is the first man in history to holds the TNA Tag Team Titles, and to successfully defend them, all by himself. He is being advertised in a big match up against Team 3D for Monday... he also has a big built in feud when Hernandez returns since he has taken him out of action. Just like Mr. Anderson... they've made the Blue Print look like a star.


----------



## DAewoo22 (Sep 18, 2007)

Hollly....What in blue hell vince thinkin'....He's a freakin idiot..I hate to see shelton and micki in TNA....


----------



## Fufflefuff (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm shocked that Mickie was fired. She's been the closest thing they've had to a Trish-like central figure of the division since Trish retired, especially considering the long feud they had just prior. I can't believe it.


----------



## atm (Jun 21, 2006)

shelton to TNA plz ..


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I hope Christian is next. No doubt he'll go back to TNA, but the guy is nothing special in the first place. At least if he goes it'll shut this entire forum up about Christian being BURIED, BURIED, BURIED.


----------



## mkh (Mar 25, 2005)

hehe kung FU naki is probebly cryng right now


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Disappointed but not surprised to see Knox let go. He's got a unique look, good in the ring for a big man, and not too shabby on the stick when given the chance. Somebody has go to fill the 'monster' role when guys like Show, Kane, Khali, Henry, etc. are gone and I was hoping he'd be the guy to step in.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Gonna miss Mickie, dont think she will be in mainstream wrestling for awhile 

Katie Lea on the other hand, I will definatley see in TNA I hope.

Could really care less about the other wrestlers who got released, Benjamin is very talnted but he is no loss.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Mike Knox got released? Well, there's an actual loss. He could've been great with his mad doctor gimmick.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Meh not really that big of a suprise is it? Except maybe Mickie, but even she wanted to branch out with that singing shit. Others arent that big of a loss really.


----------



## HarryAngel (Mar 3, 2010)

Shame about Katie Lea and Mike Knox.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

This is a sad day for BK. One of my Beautiful Poison is without a home. And one is injured. 

The others I don't care bout.


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

BourneLowKi said:


> I am pissed at *4* of these releases
> 
> Mickie James probably wanted a release to focus on music??? But then I heard something about her being punished and was sent to Smackdown! about her weigh and poor performance on Raw. First off she was in the ring with crappy ass divas (excluding Gail, Beth, and Alicia) and Mickie was not fat, she was a little thicker than the other stick skinny divas on the roster. Mickie didn't deserve that stupid Piggy James shit either.
> 
> ...


This is NEVER a fucking excuse, they had 'Nothing left' for Pope too, hmmm how about letting him wrestle and giving him TV time to get himself over, seems to work well enough. If your writers can't think of anything for your talent it's time to FIRE YOUR FUCKING WRITERS! Brian Gerwitz is a waste of Oxygen and always has been he's never come up with a good storyline in his life, he doesn't understand wrestling, he doesn't understand the talent, he thinks his shitty ass comedy is funny.

Johnny Ace is the Talent Relations man so all of there contracts are under his control and HE would have made the recommendations to Vince over who to fire, it's Vince's fault for being so fucking stupid that he agreed to fire them but It's Johnny who prepped the gun. This tells us two things.

One that a wrestler who was a no talent hack, never drew a dime, stayed in the buisness cause he was the blond blue eyes babyface AND THAT IS THE ONLY REASON, Girls liked him and don't take that the wrong way, I don't mean sexually I mean they thought he was cute and he was a yes man and all that bullshit.

He's the guy who let the Rocks contract expire without so much as a thank you or a call to renegotiate, so after costing him one of his biggest stars I think Vince should have gotten it to FIRE THE FUCKER! He hired Kelly Kelly cause he faps to her in magazines, same as Candice "Go Go Dancer" Michelle too her credit she was attempting to learn to wrestle from Fit Finlay and Finlay could teach a fucking lamp post how to wrestle.

Wait a second I miscounted 3 names that need to fuck off.

Second is Billy Kidman who is the new trainer of the Diva's Finlays been moved up to working with the male talent, now do I have to point out the logical fallacies of a High Flyer who botches everything he does teaching girls who can't wrestle how two, second logical fallacy is why are these girls not down in OVW if they can't wrestle, I can think of a hot chick to call up to replace them like AJ Lee who's a STANDOUT. Seriously it wasn't bad enough you fucked up in the ring Kidman you have to teach the Diva's to be even worse screw ups?

Third is the big dog himself Vince McMahon. Vince I respect you as a business man, your still a marketing genius but quite frankly if you agreed to release the talent here (3 specific and probably more to come) then you need to step aside. I know this seems like a horror story to he IWC but Triple H as the top dog can't be as bad as this, for one thing? HE'S A WRESTLER! He doesn't want to bow to the whims of the USA network, he wants to run a wrestling promotion-

Wait 4 names that need to go, Executive Producer Kevin Dunn, wanna know the mindset that "Oh we're not wrestling?" didn't come from Vince, it came from Dunn, It's been said that if he could, Kevin Dunn would have Wrestlemania without Wrestling, and he almost accomplished that with Kid Rock! Fuck Kevin Dunn... I apologize for the interruption-

So Triple H can't be as bad as Vince, or the man who's my personal favorite choice? the wayward son himself Shane McMahon? Shane is EVERYTHING a promotion could want, he's middle aged so he has life experience, he is worldly (He was the main reason the WWE got India) he's traveled with the boys and I mean IN THE CAR with them, not by plane, he's shared a locker room.

So he's smart in buisness and in wrestling, and best of all HE WANTS TO DO THIS! Shane always wanted to take over for his dad. Vince? LET HIM!

EDIT: The main reason for the cuts though? Making room for the NXT roster on the show.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

SHELTON!?!?! NOOOOOOO

TNA, TNA

As for Mickie James? I'm totally confused about that - why the hell would they trash her


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

Vegeta4000 said:


> SHELTON!?!?! NOOOOOOO
> 
> TNA, TNA
> 
> As for Mickie James? I'm totally confused about that - why the hell would they trash her


The European Tour was basically the Tour From Hell and everyone was fucking pissed off on it, she drank too much, delayed the bus a lot and that basically snapped everyones patience


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Onmi said:


> The European Tour was basically the Tour From Hell and everyone was fucking pissed off on it, she drank too much, delayed the bus a lot and that basically snapped everyones patience


If that was the excuse for Mickie James I'd love to hear your stories for Knox and Jimmy 

Most of the releases were somewhat fringe wrestlers and I think a few from NXT will come through sooner than later with talk it'll already be scrapped


----------



## knuPMC (Apr 10, 2010)

What else can i say?... apart from TNA!!! TNA!!! TNA!!! Mickie, Katie and Shelton? yes fucking please!


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

Vegeta4000 said:


> If that was the excuse for Mickie James I'd love to hear your stories for Knox and Jimmy
> 
> Most of the releases were somewhat fringe wrestlers and I think a few from NXT will come through sooner than later with talk it'll already be scrapped


NXT being scrapped was speculation, WWE said they are just going to find a new network.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Onmi said:


> NXT being scrapped was speculation, WWE said they are just going to find a new network.


I still can't see the product lasting longer than its first season of airing tbh - plus if they're going to continue the layoffs they may as well merge it into the core of the RAW and Smackdown rosters the rest being included more regularly say on Superstars

I would have preferred them to make FCW a show (despite the work involved) guess they are ringing the changes from Mania


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

What the hell? Katie Lea Burchill gets like two matches and is released? No reason for me to watch anything to do with Divas now.

Edit: Infact if Katie Lea goes to TNA I might actually start making an effort to watch it, once I figure out when it is exactly on in the UK.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Damn it, I liked Knox.


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

Bloodbath said:


> Katie Lea =  I hope she doesn't disappear. Hopefully she goes into porn or something...wishful thinking, I know.


You mean _back_ into porn, right? Kat's got a pretty shady past. Alex Shane 'discovered' her while she was working in a strip club he frequents.



scottishman said:


> Sucks about Mike Knox. They dropped the ball on him some would say.


Some would be wrong. The guy was going nowhere and a beard is not a gimmick.



xboxguy said:


> @ everyone saying Shelton can't get over: you can get anyone over if you try hard enough. Look at khali and hornswoggle. Zero wrestling skill, zero mic skills, zero ANYTHING, but massively over as faces.


Hate on the guy all you like, but Hornswoggle can actually work. Look up some of his midget matches, he's actually pretty incredible. If only they'd tried hare with their midget division...



Musicblind said:


> While I agree with you that it would be monumentally stupid to fire Matt Hardy and give TNA *BOTH* of the Hardy Boyz... may I also remind you that in the past Vince has done some *MONUMENTALLY* stupid things...
> 
> 
> ...like fire Mickie James.
> ...


Can't disagree there. One of the sexiest (and most talented) Divas of all time. Hate on it all you like, but my list is currently going Trish, Sunny, Mickie, Lita, Kelly Kelly...



BB Dog said:


> What the hell? Katie Lea Burchill gets like two matches and is released? No reason for me to watch anything to do with Divas now.
> 
> Edit: Infact if Katie Lea goes to TNA I might actually start making an effort to watch it, once I figure out when it is exactly on in the UK.


It's on at 9pm on Bravo, or Tuesday morning on YouTube. There's a guy named KingHillerX who usually gets it up pretty damned quick, in decent quality.

But Kat ain't coming. First there's her visa issues... then there's the fact she's a terrible worker. She'd be horribly exposed by Hamada.


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

TheLoneShark said:


> You mean _back_ into porn, right? Kat's got a pretty shady past. Alex Shane 'discovered' her while she was working in a strip club he frequents.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is funnier than it should be.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

What the fuck? Kung Fu Naki!? Omfgzzzzzz, what are they playing at?????


----------



## sky_queen3 (Aug 15, 2008)

Bloodbath said:


> Katie Lea =  I hope she doesn't disappear. Hopefully she goes into porn or something...wishful thinking, I know.





TheLoneShark said:


> You mean _back_ into porn, right? Kat's got a pretty shady past. Alex Shane 'discovered' her while she was working in a strip club he frequents.


Katie was a stripper? *female perv alert* Any pics?


----------



## Vovi (Sep 23, 2008)

Shelton Benjmain - i have mixed reaction, if shelton will join TNA/ROH etc i will mark out but if he decide to take time off i will be sad 
Mickie James - he will be singer, and eventually will join company where actually she can wrestle.
Katie Lea - probably she will join indies, couse she always was great female worker
Funaki - he is part of KAIENTAI and will work other promotions
Akio - he is still young, probably will work indys
Jesse - same as Akio 
Mike Knox - most underrated guy in WWE for sure, i hope i will see him again anywhere soon.


----------



## Revenge24 (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm gonna miss Benjamin


----------



## Steph's Lover (Nov 10, 2006)

I'm not surprised any of these releases except for Katie Lea, the WWE could use with a good worker in the divas division so despite not being used very effectively, i think her release could be a mistake. 

Shelton's release doesn't surprise me at all, WWE has tried pushing this guy every which way they could and he just failed to get over with fans.


----------



## sky_queen3 (Aug 15, 2008)

Revenge24 said:


> I'm gonna miss Benjamin


Same here. :sad:


----------



## Red Stinger (Aug 25, 2008)

Now they just need to release Hornswoggle, Mark Henry, Primo, Santino, Kozlov, Ezekiel Jackson, Finlay, Goldust, JTG, Kane, Matt Hardy, R-Truth, Ranjin Singh, Shad and Khali. Then they can work on bring great superstars to the roster.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Did you just call Finlay a bad worker?


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

I expected WWE to get a lot more hate from the IWC than this for realeasing THE BEARD. I guess the enfatuation has worn off. :/


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

BkB Hulk said:


> Did you just call Finlay a bad worker?


Not only that but his idea seems to suggest "get rid of the midcard" rather than "Let the midcard develop into better wrestlers"

And he's completely disregarding marketing, Khali got them into India, that's millions of viewers who tune into Smackdown every week to see Khali squash someone.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

BkB Hulk said:


> Did you just call Finlay a bad worker?


I hope he didn't.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Smackdown looks quite depleted now and I guess will be balanced up once the draft is over.

Looks like their making room for the NXT guys.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Mickie really had nothing left to accomplish in the WWE. She had a great 4 and half year run. She was 6 time women's champion. Her run was over anyways. The divas division is a joke now, especially on RAW. 

And for Mike Knox marks I ask you to look up Knox in 2006. The guy has balooned since then and looks so bloated. He had potential but needs to drop some weight. He actually should follow A-Train and go to Japan.


----------



## wampa1 (Jan 24, 2010)

What kind of a world (sorry, universe) are the WWE living where they can release Mickie James yet keep Michelle McCool/Layla/Kelly Kelly/Eve Torres/Alicia Fox etc


----------



## datgurl8 (Jan 18, 2009)

Why the fuck would they releases Mickie James & Shelton Benjamin, when there are several wrestlers and Diva's who are worser than both of them. I don't really care for the other ones, but come on WWE. :frustrate


----------



## CMPimp (Dec 16, 2008)

I was shocked that WWE released Mickie James & Shelton Benjamin, but i saw it coming for Katea Lea, Jimmy Yang, Funaki and Mike Knox. 

Man, dis is such a huge blow to the womens division, Mickie James was one of the best talented & over female wrestler in that division, WWE just had to take the piss by doing that piggy james storyline cuz she putted on weight. I really enjoyed that storyline where she was Trish Status stalker and they had her as the physcho.

I never expected WWE to realese Shetlon Benjamin, but problem was that he had no personality and failed to sell that Golden Standard gimmick. WWE has done tryed lots of things for Shelton like back in 2006 with this whole Moma storyline. I got a feeling that he will go to TNA and reunite with his former tag team partner Charlie Haas and i wanna see him face AJ Styles cuz that has always been my dream match.


----------



## TheBossy (Mar 18, 2005)

Error...WWE just released the beard of Knox...seriously they had nothing to do with him anyway...sad for them all to lose all their job.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

It's too bad about Mike Knox, he was actually a very talented guy. It's kind of funny how almost none of these guys were really even given a chance.

I actually forgot about Primo... he's going this time for sure.


----------



## Ja9 (Mar 15, 2005)

Shelton's gone? :no:

This was really unexpected. So all those years staying with the WWE proved to be worth nothing. Meanwhile no-talents such as Drew McIntyre are getting shoved down our throats and 'comedy' characters like Hornswoggle still have a job. I'm really running out of reasons to watch WWE these days. 

On the other hand if Shelton does go to TNA, at least he doesn't have to dye his hair a ridiculous looking gold. And he might actually get some screen time for a change. I've always wanted a good reason to watch TNA on a more regular basis anyway.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

KAtie Lea - Under appreciated.
Mickie James - Released an alubm, had nothing left to prove in WWE.
Funaki - His buddies can't keep him in a job forever.
Mike Knox - Superstars has lost it's best worker.
Benjamin - Can't remember the last time I enjoyed anything he did.
Yang - Once the CW title left, he seriously had nothing.

And people the Colons are here to stay their father is a big factor in why they're still there.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Some big losses came from these releases for sure.

Shame that Mickie's gone, I'll miss her for sure. She had a nice career, however.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm all for WWE releasing this set of grapplers, there's only Mickie James & Shelton out of the set that I enjoy watching, but they'll be picked up by TNA so we can see 'em there, no loss there. Hopefully TNA stay well clear of Yang, Slam Master J & Knox tho *fingers crossed*


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

sad to hear about Shelton but others were quite expected, even Mickie


----------



## btbgod (Jan 14, 2007)

Red Stinger said:


> Now they just need to release Hornswoggle, Mark Henry, Primo, Santino, Kozlov, Ezekiel Jackson, Finlay, Goldust, JTG, Kane, Matt Hardy, R-Truth, Ranjin Singh, Shad and Khali. Then they can work on bring great superstars to the roster.



Please explain what is wrong with Henry, Ezekiel, Finlay, Goldust, Kane, R-Truth and to a extent Hardy?


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

others are fine but Henry is the worst excuse for a wrestler ever. He's fat as hell, he doesn't have any charisma or personality, he can't wrestle to save his fat fucking life... need I go any further?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Henry's a good big man. The guy knows his limits, and does everything that he can do well. He certainly has charisma and personality too, else he wouldn't connect with the crowd as well as he does.


----------



## wrestleshoot (Dec 17, 2009)

biggest piece of deadwood left is Rosa. Been with the organization for several years. Failed even in a heel enhancer role.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Henry is probably one of the most underrated mic workers in the company right now. The guy can cut some pretty awesome promos. He had a Promo of the Year candidate several years ago on his segment about his WM Undertaker match.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

i hope tna stay away from slamming master J, mike knocks and kung fu naki. none of them have jack shit to offer. i dont mind seeing jimmy chang wang fly around the ring in the X division, sheldon will prolly be reunited with team angle so that could be cool and they will do alot of the tag division in tna.. i think both those guys dont have any probs with that posistion. i wanna see katie lea in tna, she will do alot and she is hot... mickie james will prolly do some good for the womens division, dont care for her though. wasnt charlie hoss saying just a few weeks ago that sheldon should just quit wwe and go to tna? damn, never saw this coming but he should of quit right then and had his face intact.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

it begins 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-yVjhQ5RKU


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

BkB Hulk said:


> Henry's a good big man. The guy knows his limits, and does everything that he can do well. He certainly has charisma and personality too, else he wouldn't connect with the crowd as well as he does.


he connects with them because he is a big fat bastard who smiles alot. The kids think he really is the WSM and eat him up. He has a very very very limited move-set of clothelines, shoulder blocks and military press plus his crappy finisher.

Funny how MVP made him show that he has personality but by doing that Henry actually showed his lack of personality


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Fucking stunned that a Cody Rhodes fan is calling Henry out on lack of personality. Absolutely staggered.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Just seen this here and Mickie is surprising. She can maybe concentrate on a music career now or whatever, i don't really know. It was really only a matter of time before Shelton got released or he would have just stayed doing what he's done for a long time, nothing.

Least now we won't get threads about him eventually being pushed.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

Don't get why people are that shocked over Mickie's release. There were constant concerns and issues over her weight, and she seemed to have been distancing herself from the company since she choosing to go into the music industry.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> Fucking stunned that a Cody Rhodes fan is calling Henry out on lack of personality. Absolutely staggered.


Rhodes has more personality in his tri-force logo than Fat Henry in all his fat fucking body.



fuck


----------



## hadoboy (Jun 16, 2009)

There is a repot going around that Mickie was released because she was late for a bus in the UK which caused the entire Smackdown crew to be late for something. It happened a few time apperantly. Plus she also had backstage heat about a break-up relationship (reason why she got moved to Smackdown.) Though it was a surprise when I read it.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Punk_4_Life said:


> he connects with them because he is a big fat bastard who smiles alot. The kids think he really is the WSM and eat him up. He has a very very very limited move-set of clothelines, shoulder blocks and military press plus his crappy finisher.
> 
> Funny how MVP made him show that he has personality but by doing that Henry actually showed his lack of personality


So people tuned in to see him as ECW Champion when he was a heel because he was a big fat bastard who smiled a lot? Uhmmmmmmmmmmmm.

His moveset obviously expands beyond that, although really that's irrelevant, because your moveset isn't what makes a great wrestler. How you execute it is, and he executes it well.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

what's there to excecute in sticking out your arm or running into people? Admit it, he's a worthless piece of trash, just another big cock Vince likes to suck on


saying people watched ECW because Henry was the champ is excactly as sayin people watched Raw because Sheamus was the champ. If anything those people wanted to see that fat worthless asshole lose it


----------



## Pauli_Mascona (Oct 6, 2006)

Ok, Micky James, I knew she would be gone soon with the rumours of her new carreer. I think she might asked for the release. I'm surprised about Shelton, he was gold in the ring, not too charismatic tough.

About the others, glad they're gone, surprised they lasted so long.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

With Knox being released before the day was out yesterday more releases are expected today or before the Draft.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Punk_4_Life said:


> Rhodes has more personality in his tri-force logo than Fat Henry in all his fat fucking body.
> 
> 
> 
> fuck


No, he doesn't. You just hate Henry because he's "fat". Rhodes has as much personality as a comatose 80 year old on life support.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Victor_J said:


> With Knox being released before the day was out yesterday more releases are expected today or before the Draft.


oh really?


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

hadoboy said:


> There is a repot going around that Mickie was released because she was late for a bus in the UK which caused the entire Smackdown crew to be late for something. It happened a few time apperantly. Plus she also had backstage heat about a break-up relationship (reason why she got moved to Smackdown.) Though it was a surprise when I read it.


if that was in 08 that would have been with Cena. if my backstage wrestling knowledge is as good as I hope during the period that storyline made air they had been dating since Cena had broken up with his now wife Liz, apparently Vince thought that was a gold mine storyline and put it on TV, it was dropped after like... 3-4 weeks? and well he's married to Liz now so.


god damn I hate piecing together peoples relationships it's not my business but if that's all true well Vince has a habit of breaking up couples (Lashley and Krystal, tried to do it with Melina, Morrison and Big Dave for like 4 years) so Cena breaks up with his girl, getrs with Mickie, storyline gets on TV, breaks up with Mickie, she's moved to smackdown, called fat (HA!) and then released.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> No, he doesn't. You just hate Henry because he's "fat". Rhodes has as much personality as a comatose 80 year old on life support.


You must be mistaking Rhodes for DiBiase. 

Or maybe you're pissed that Christian continues to job and want to take out your anger on someone.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> No, he doesn't. You just hate Henry because he's "fat". Rhodes has as much personality as a comatose 80 year old on life support.


:lmao


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> No, he doesn't. You just hate Henry because he's "fat". Rhodes has as much personality as a comatose 80 year old on life support.


you have proven yourself to be a blind hater from time to time, what with refusing to aknowledge Morrison getting pops and all. So if you think Mark fucking Henry has more personality than Cody Rhodes, then you must be one blind son of a bitch


----------



## Phenom (Oct 17, 2002)

I can't help but feel disappointed in the WWE with this news.

For me, the WWE should be about wrestling. So why the hell release Shelton, one of the best male wrestlers on the roster, and Mickie, the most over female wrestler on the roster? Furthermore, was Mickie released because she was sick?

I also thought that Wang Yang and Mike Knox had talent, too. Yang could make anyone look really good, and I admit, I liked his stupid gimmick.

Bloody hell...and here I was thinking that I couldn't hate the WWE more!


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

Phenom said:


> I can't help but feel disappointed in the WWE with this news.
> 
> For me, the WWE should be about wrestling. So why the hell release Shelton, one of the best male wrestlers on the roster, and Mickie, the most over female wrestler on the roster? Furthermore, was Mickie released because she was sick?
> 
> ...


Taker losing the streak to Hornswoggle.


Anyway the reason she was released was because they had problems (fucked if I know what) and she was late to the bus a few times on the european tour AKA The tour from hell.

Basically the Volcano got Mickie fired.


----------



## Coins (Nov 26, 2007)

What a brilliant move by Vince. Shelton is such an overrated fuck! Vince let him go so he could go to TNA and fuck up the mic there.

Maybe Shelton could form a tag team with Rhino, then he could say,

"BORE, BORE, BORE".


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Punk_4_Life said:


> you have proven yourself to be a blind hater from time to time, what with refusing to aknowledge Morrison getting pops and all. So if you think Mark fucking Henry has more personality than Cody Rhodes, then you must be one blind son of a bitch


I never refused to acknowledge Morrison getting pops. When he gets a reaction, for whatever he gets a reaction for, I can admit it. It's just never that big, like anyone wants to claim it is. And on a whole, he's not really that over. Not really, not anywhere near the level he SHOULD be at for all they've given him. He's basically failed in his position and that's why everyone around him gets elevated to the main event and he doesn't.

Yeah, kid, I'm the blind hater. This same comment is coming from the guy who actually said that Mysterio, one of the biggest draws in WWE was continually going over Punk to "get the little fucker more over".

Mark fucking Henry has more personality than Cody Rhodes. Cody Rhodes is a total nobody who couldn't even gain momentum from going over DX.


----------



## btbgod (Jan 14, 2007)

Punk_4_Life said:


> others are fine but Henry is the worst excuse for a wrestler ever. He's fat as hell, he doesn't have any charisma or personality, he can't wrestle to save his fat fucking life... need I go any further?


So fucking what if he is fat? Vader was fat and he was one of the greatest wrestlers in the past 20 years, not saying Henry is anywhere near the quality of Vader but you get my point.

No charisma or personality? are you kidding me, Henry has proved he has both, he gets great reactions and remains one of the most over midcarders despite not doing much, surely that must tell you something?

It's fine to not like a wrestler for whatever reasons, but to try and justify ridiculous and stupid opinions for not liking that wrestler holds no validity whatsoever is frankly ridiculous.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> I never refused to acknowledge Morrison getting pops. When he gets a reaction, for whatever he gets a reaction for, I can admit it. It's just never that big, like anyone wants to claim it is.
> 
> Yeah, kid, I'm the blind hater. This same comment is coming from the guy who actually said that Mysterio, one of the biggest draws in WWE was continually going over Punk to "get the little fucker more over".
> 
> Mark fucking Henry has more personality than Cody Rhodes. Cody Rhodes is a total nobody who couldn't even gain momentum from going over DX.


what I obviously meant by that was that it would make him seem even more of a superhero to the little kiddies, when he's constantly owning the top bad guy who preaches and thinks he's better than them.

And no, you have never aknowledged Morrison's pops, you just say that he gets no reaction and he sucks and whatnot


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Punk_4_Life said:


> what I obviously meant by that was that it would make him seem even more of a superhero to the little kiddies, when he's constantly owning the top bad guy who preaches and thinks he's better than them.
> 
> And no, you have never aknowledged Morrison's pops, you just say that he gets no reaction and he sucks and whatnot


I say he gets no reaction when he's gotten no reaction. If he gets a pop, I've acknowledged that. The crowd reacts to his finisher for a few seconds, not so much during his entrance or many other things about him.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Punk_4_Life said:


> what's there to excecute in sticking out your arm or running into people? Admit it, he's a worthless piece of trash, just another big cock Vince likes to suck on
> 
> 
> saying people watched ECW because Henry was the champ is excactly as sayin people watched Raw because Sheamus was the champ. If anything those people wanted to see that fat worthless asshole lose it


Uhm, timing, logic behind it and all that jazz?

Yeah, I could say that if ratings went up when Sheamus won the belt in the middle of the summer, a WWE down time, then dropped it with the ratings then dropping. But hey, he didn't, so I guess I'm right. Awesome. Just awesome.


----------



## Red Stinger (Aug 25, 2008)

BkB Hulk said:


> Did you just call Finlay a bad worker?


Absolutely not. I'm not an idiot. I know his abilities. But what has he done lately? Absolutely nothing. He need to give it up and work as an agent behind the scenes and give some up and coming stars his wisdom and experience.



btbgod said:


> Please explain what is wrong with Henry, Ezekiel, Finlay, Goldust, Kane, R-Truth and to a extent Hardy?


*Henry* - He was fine as the ECW Champion, but I really doubt he's ever going to get a push like that again. He's just not someone that I'm interested in... and I never will be.

*Ezekiel* - Kind of the same as Henry, he's just another Vladimir Kozlov that will probably get a massive push and feud with The Undertaker. Then they will realise that he's nothing special and use him as a comedy jobber until they release him.

*Goldust* - I sort of regret saying Goldust. He had a great match against Jericho. Apologies.

*Kane* - Are you kidding? He's a joke. Out of shape and stale. Time to let it go.

*R-Truth* - He doesn't have a character. He's not great in the ring. He can't rap. He just generally bores me.

*Matt Hardy* - See R-Truth. He's going to wind up in TNA anyway, so why not get on with it?


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Has Carlito really been annoyed about his treatment? I know the Kozlov segment was staged but who knows he could really feel that way, and if so he might go the way of Benjamin, same may go for Gail Kim, surely she's sick of T&A matches against Raw's Barbies.

So my predictions before the draft.
Carlito, Gail Kim, maybe Jillian.
I don't follow FCW but aren't Vance Archer, Curt Hawkins and Tyler Reks filling time there now?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Now instead of Shelton going for Money in the Bank we'll see main eventers do it. :lmao


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

Red Stinger said:


> Absolutely not. I'm not an idiot. I know his abilities. But what has he done lately? Absolutely nothing. He need to give it up and work as an agent behind the scenes and give some up and coming stars his wisdom and experience.


Finlay IS an Agent and a Trainer!


----------



## Red Stinger (Aug 25, 2008)

Onmi said:


> Finlay IS an Agent and a Trainer!


There you go then, now he just needs to retire and give someone else his spot on the roster.


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

Red Stinger said:


> There you go then, now he just needs to retire and give someone else his spot on the roster.


he isn't payed as a talent on the roster.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

More proof that Money in the Bank will be for main eventers. Shelton was Money in the Bank but now he's gone.


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

JoseBxNYC said:


> More proof that Money in the Bank will be for main eventers. Shelton was Money in the Bank but now he's gone.


Please. God. No.


----------



## peyt d' chicken (Jun 23, 2007)

Mickie and Shelton???


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

All Shelton will be remembered for is running up a ladder.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

So if Shelton goes to TNA, are they going to edit out all his Money in the Bank momements everytime there's a WM rewind? :lmao


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Always thought Mike Knox was a good big man shame to see him go


----------



## Strats (Nov 19, 2009)

Just cause they may have been released does not mean they were fired.
The way things have been going with Mickie she has been wanting to go and do something different for a while.
And I am sure she will be back in a year or so or maybe on TNA


----------



## Raven Ryder (Jul 23, 2009)

PhilThePain said:


> If you can't talk you're going no where. A champ needs to hold his own on the mic.


Sheamus would like to have a word with you. We all know Shelton's mic skills sucked, okay fine.

How about find other ways around it while still making him a main eventer and not holding him back just cause of his voice. 

Like a gimmick change, giving him a manager, etc. It's not that fucking hard to do but once again WWE has shit for brains.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Raven Ryder said:


> Sheamus would like to have a word with you.


Sheamus is the best example you could come up with of a weak champion on the mic? Compared to Jeff Hardy he's a fucking demon on the stick.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> Sheamus is the best example you could come up with of a weak champion on the mic? Compared to Jeff Hardy he's a fucking demon on the stick.


Lol! I agree with you for once, but everything needs a counter-balance, Henry is jokes.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

For the Money in the Bank comments, he's no longer required. He did nothing this year and his spot was filled by Evan Bourne, a younger spotmonkey who hasn't yet been pushed hard so yeah, he's better from a management PoV.


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

I like how Mickie and Knox were taped on Smackdown and then released before it aired.


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

Not surprised really. Mickie was on the cards to leave soon anyway.

Shelton was wasted. Funaki was, well I thought he would always be there lol.


----------



## Forever Red (Feb 3, 2009)

Goodbye to the final half of Kai-En-Tai.

Indeeeeeeeeeeed.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Goodbye to the final 1/5 of Kai-En-Tai.

(Togo,Teioh, TAKA and Yamaguchi all count)


----------



## Toots Dalton (Feb 8, 2010)

Not shocked at Mickie, when I saw the headline at WO, I assume she'd be on the list, they really don't like people doing things outside of the WWE unbrella.


----------



## Rachel Deserved It (Dec 19, 2009)

*Shelton Benjamin is shocking. Looks like TNA is getting a gold standard.*


----------



## The_Phenomm (Mar 23, 2010)

mickie has gone  nooooooo i love her


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

Raven Ryder said:


> Sheamus would like to have a word with you. We all know Shelton's mic skills sucked, okay fine.
> 
> How about find other ways around it while still making him a main eventer and not holding him back just cause of his voice.
> 
> Like a gimmick change, giving him a manager, etc. It's not that fucking hard to do but once again WWE has shit for brains.


They gave him the Gold Standard gimmick where he even had a title match (Championship Scramble) at Unforgiven '08. Despite looking strong against HHH prior to the PPV, he couldn't capitalize on his push and get over.

As for Sheamus, he's not as bad on the mic as Shelton.


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

NOOOOOOO! How could they release Slam Master J?!


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Yang, Slam Master J, Katie Lea and Funaki are all well deserved. Knox could have been used better but he never really got over that well as a heel even while destroying Mysterio every week and competing in a chamber match on Raw. Mickie probably wants to focus on music which may have contributed to this. Shelton has an expiring contract and may have told them he wasn't going to resign. Looks like Haas got his wish. Now Shelton can carry his ass to an indy job as well. All in all no huge loss and with ECW closed down you had to guess this type of thing was coming.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Rachel Deserved It said:


> *Shelton Benjamin is shocking. Looks like TNA is getting a gold standard.*


Or the Blue Standard...TNA would do that...They are not always that bright.


----------



## dward85 (Jul 31, 2006)

What does the future hold for the last 5 ECW guys?

Vance Archer

Tyler Reks

Tony Atlas

Abraham Washington

Bryon Saxton

Will any of them be released?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Everyone but Vance Archer should be cut.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

dward85 said:


> What does the future hold for the last 5 ECW guys?
> 
> Vance Archer
> 
> ...


I can see Abraham Washington staying and doing his show on both RAW and Smackdown. Byron Saxton is a future announcer. Reks and Archer will leave.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

so the unemployed Haas tols Shelton not to sigh...guess they can flip burgers together..World's Greatest tag team of short order cooks.I do like Katie but I am suprised they waited so long to release her


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Reks and Archer are just filler for tours probably, they could throw them together as a tag team.

Abe is the GM of FCW isnt he. I think I read that somewhere.
Saxton could be great. Just needs more time.

and Atlas should just leave.


----------



## dylandtl (Oct 16, 2009)

what the fuck! such bullshit. hopefully TNA picks up Mickie James and Shelton Benjamin


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Rachel Deserved It said:


> *Shelton Benjamin is shocking. Looks like TNA is getting a gold standard.*


Didn't you here Swagger is the New Gold Standard


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

perro said:


> Didn't you here Swagger is the New Gold Standard


He obviously did not hear that. :side:


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Honestly, how can people be surprised by ANY of these releases? None of them have done much or really even appeared on TV lately, with the exception of this week's episode, and a few of them haven't had a prominent role in months. Sure there were some talented wrestlers let go but from a business standpoint these were all pretty smart moves. We all know that talent is far from being the key factor in a wrestler's success and all of these people were lacking in one or more of the other aspects.


----------



## CuzThatsHowIRoll (Jul 14, 2006)

Helms, Hardy, Shelton & Haas. Then hopefully Christian will get back to Tna!


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

Wow Mike Knox gone to? Major release spree. Making room for the NXT rookies much?


----------



## Twister Of Fate (Oct 29, 2009)

CuzThatsHowIRoll said:


> Helms, Hardy, Shelton & Haas. Then hopefully Christian will get back to Tna!


Christian won't go back to TNA. Not yet, at least.

Hardy on the other hand? I'd say it's very likely to happen.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

The fuck?? Out of all the divas, why Mickie??


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

BambiKiller said:


> All Shelton will be remembered for is running up a ladder.



And getting planted by the sweetest Sweet Chin Music ever.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Mickie James got some ass on them jeans and she gets fired. It's true! Vince just likes big roided up men.


----------



## pne_33 (Sep 11, 2009)

Gutted about shelton!
cant wait for him 2 appear on tna tho  
tna will rule!
great mistake by vince!


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

androinv3 said:


>


I can't say I'm surprised, he had 5 shots at the money in the bank ladder matches and they had him go 0 for 5 at getting the title shot opportunity. His career at WWE has to be a disappointment, the fact he never held the World Title says it all.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I was hoping to see Shelton as IC or US Champion one more time. Is sad to see him go.


----------



## DryBones87 (Apr 1, 2010)

Lame.


----------



## wampa1 (Jan 24, 2010)

TheMaskedStarr said:


> Fattie James has nothing on Michelle McCool.. FATTIE James ballooned herself. Now she can go to the rivals so 1/3 of the viewers can watch her now...which says a lot... you may mean a lot because you wrestle in the WWE...but anywhere else, worthless


LOL WTF


----------



## JypeK (Jan 17, 2007)

What the fuck? What's up with Benjamin getting released!?


----------



## daman077c (May 14, 2006)

OHNOEZ, Funaki and Mike Knox has been released! Nobody in the WWE is safe!


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Well wasnt Funaki good friends with HBK, Taker and Austin.

Guess he couldn't ride their kite strings all his life.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Funaki is easily the greatest jobber of all time.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Funaki is easily the greatest jobber of all time.


Brooklyn Brawler says hello.


----------



## LarryZbyszko (Nov 5, 2009)

Anyone know if Matt Hardy is released?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Nothing has been announced about Hardy being released. But TNA followers are drooling at the thought of it happening.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

BambiKiller said:


> Nothing has been announced about Hardy being released. But TNA followers are drooling at the thought of it happening.


Matt hould be safe as long as he's mentoring Justin Gabriel on NXT. That goes for all the mentors on the show.


----------



## SledgeHammer_Shot (Mar 3, 2007)

LarryZbyszko said:


> Anyone know if Matt Hardy is released?


Have twitter at the ready.

Also another thing with Shelton. If he's making let's say around $300,000 per annum base salary. WWE could probably sign about 5-6 more developmental guys with that. 

I still say they maybe should've hung onto him for another year. First MITB PPV and it's not like they're loaded with talented workers like Benjamin.


----------



## Raven Ryder (Jul 23, 2009)

LarryZbyszko said:


> Anyone know if Matt Hardy is released?


No definitive answer but from he's been posting, it seems so.


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

SledgeHammer_Shot said:


> Also another thing with Shelton. If he's making let's say around $300,000 per annum base salary. WWE could probably sign about 5-6 more developmental guys with that.


For the record, his downside isn't close to that. It's probably barely a third of that. He might make $300,000 a year when you take into account his merchandise royalties, and appearance fees, but his downside was probably $75-90k


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

LarryZbyszko said:


> Anyone know if Matt Hardy is released?


It's not confirmed at this point,but with the shit he's been tweeting since yesterday it's highly so.


----------



## **Skye**Blue (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm shocked that Mickie is released. After all her title reigns and popularity, you would think they would at least give her a proper sendoff. Just shows that they don't care about the women's division. The Draft is in her hometown. Couldn't they have just waited until afterwards to fire her?!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

**Skye**Blue said:


> I'm shocked that Mickie is released. After all her title reigns and popularity, you would think they would at least give her a proper sendoff. Just shows that they don't care about the women's division. The Draft is in her hometown. Couldn't they have just waited until afterwards to fire her?!


I'm shocked too, but she could have:

A. Asked for her release.

or

B. They released her because of her venturing into other industries.


----------



## SledgeHammer_Shot (Mar 3, 2007)

TheLoneShark said:


> For the record, his downside isn't close to that. It's probably barely a third of that. He might make $300,000 a year when you take into account his merchandise royalties, and appearance fees, but his downside was probably $75-90k


Really? I can't believe it was that low. I think I was a little too far-fetched with $300,000 though lol.

I still have in my mind the same figures the guys were making 10 years ago. But of course the downside deals now aren't as high as they were then.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

What has Matt Hardy been posting?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm actually shocked about Mickie, Katie & Shelton. I feel really sad for Katie though, atleast Mickie had a great career with alot of title's to her credit. Katie just never got the chance to show what she's capable of and it's a pity because she coulda been great. As for Mickie, like Maria said, her release was probably due to her music that she's got goin' on at moment. As for Shelton, he is a tremdous athlete and i enjoyed his matches and his release along with Mickie & Katie was a wtf moment for me!
I'm intrigued to see what the Smackdown Divas Division looks like after the draft now, i wonder who they'll send over.


----------



## **Skye**Blue (Jan 24, 2008)

TehJerichoFan said:


> I'm shocked too, but she could have:
> 
> A. Asked for her release.
> 
> ...


Yeah, either one could be the case. I'm hoping it was the first scenario because I'd love to see her back in WWE at some point. Maybe if she does come back, she will get a better sendoff.

I know lots of people would like to see her go back to TNA, but I don't. Their KO division isn't being booked nearly as strong as it used to be. If this was the same KO division with Kong and Gail, I'd be rooting for Mickie and Katie to go, though.


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

Part of me saw this coming all along, but I didn’t want it to happen. Your right it’s okay for Cena to do his thing but because it’s under WWE it’s okay. But what about Chris Jerhico, he’s in Fozzy, which is non WWE related but he’s winning the World Heavyweight Championship. That’s bull crap and a double standard if I ever saw one. I’m so mad at the WWE right now and I tweeted my anger to them. I can’t believe this. I’m outraged.


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

Oh god, please... let Katie and Shelton go to TNA and be properly used.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Hibachi said:


> Oh god, please... let Katie and Shelton go to TNA and be properly used.


As I've already said, Shelton should reunite with Charlie Haas. Katie, assuming she sticks with her basic gimmick, should join Tara or Daffney to bolster the Knockouts tag-team divsion :agree:


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Jillian Hall
Chris Masters
Tyler Reks
Vance Archer
Goldust
Hornswoogle

All possible releases. Maybe even throw Mark Henry in there.


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Jillian Hall
> Chris Masters
> Tyler Reks
> Vance Archer
> ...


and maybe fetus.


----------



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

I'd like to see something along the lines of, "Breaking news, WWE releases Hornswoggle the useless midget. *Also breaking news, Stone Cold Steve Austin, The Rock, masked Kane, HBK of 1997, Chyna, Eddie Guerrero (RIP), Bret Hart in wrestling capacity, all set to return!"* *sigh*, a man can dream....


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

androinv3 said:


> and maybe fetus.


Yeah, man, that damn Fetus has gotta go. He's got the ability of an infant.


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> Yeah, man, that damn Fetus has gotta go. He's got the ability of an infant.


Mic skills are weak too. Sometimes I think he doesn't even talk!


----------



## Doddsy (Nov 1, 2006)

WWE = retarded

Why would they get rid of Shelton and Mickie??? The other one's are understandable


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Doddsy said:


> WWE = retarded
> 
> Why would they get rid of Shelton and Mickie??? The other one's are understandable


Shelton was a waste of space at this point

and Mickie's was a long time coming

they really wont be missed

in fact i think Mickie leaving is great for the divas devison in the long run, she has been terrible in the ring for the past year and half but still getting pushed


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

perro said:


> Shelton was a waste of space at this point
> 
> and Mickie's was a long time coming
> 
> ...


The two current champions in the woman's DIVISION are awful in the ring, so firing Mickie is not a good thing. 

You know what I noticed? You are the WWE's equivalent to TNA's Raven Ryder.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Leechmaster said:


> The two current champions in the woman's DIVISION are awful in the ring, so firing Mickie is not a good thing.


well Michell is actually Really good, and Mickie has been preforming on a Kelly Kelly level of shit, and like i said she was being over pushed



> You know what I noticed? You are the WWE's equivalent to TNA's Raven Ryder.


well iam not a troll, or retarded so that's a bit of a streatch


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

perro said:


> well Michell is actually Really good, and Mickie has been preforming on a Kelly Kelly level of shit, and like i said she was being over pushed
> 
> well iam not a troll,* or retarded so that's a bit of a streatch*


Not really. All one has to do is read your posts and the signs are apparent. 

"streatch"? Really? That's worse than "devision".


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Leechmaster said:


> Not really. All one has to do is read your posts and the signs are apparent.


I am not a sheep, so the things i say tend to piss off members of the iwc that go with he crowd

i have more then enough green rep to be confident with what i post, 



> "streatch"? Really? That's worse than "devision".


OMG I MADE TYPO


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

perro said:


> I am not a sheep, so the things i say tend to piss off members of the iwc that go with he crowd
> 
> i have more then enough green rep to be confident with what i post,
> 
> ...


Rep is irrelevant. Aren't there threads on this forum where people can get rep just for posting?
Typos would be tolerable if they popped up once in a while. Unfortunately, it occurs far too frequently in your case.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Leechmaster said:


> Rep is irrelevant. Aren't there threads on this forum where people can get rep just for posting?


hasn't been my experience


> Typos would be tolerable if they popped up once in a while. Unfortunately, it occurs far too frequently in your case.


Are You Stalking me or some thing, cause i don't typo on the level you are implying


----------



## Maximum007 (Jan 29, 2010)

I guess the WWE weren't happy with Mickie wanting to persue a music career. I'm glad Shelton got released though. They were wasting his talent, same with Katie Lea. Hope TNA, pick up those three. Mickie and Katie will fill the hole of Awesome Kong's departure.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Leechmaster said:


> The two current champions in the woman's DIVISION are awful in the ring, so firing Mickie is not a good thing.


Eve is shit, but Michelle is pretty decent.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LMAO, found this thread on WWE Universe about Mickie's release.

http://fans.wwe.com/go/thread/view/...es_Gone,_WE_RIOT_THIS_SUNDAY_AT_EXTREME_RULES


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

VanHammerFan said:


> Perhaps Mickie can now pursue her goal of becoming a competitive eater.
> 
> Joey Chestnut, she commin for you nukka.


Shut up!


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Lol @ Mickie James weight comments. I'd hate to see what "obese" looks like if Mickie James is "fat", and I'm not even a fan of Mickie James.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

perro said:


> Shelton was a waste of space at this point
> 
> and Mickie's was a long time coming
> 
> ...


really wont be missed? Mickie is the most over and talented diva. and her leaving not going to help the division.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

TehJerichoFan said:


> I'm shocked too, but she could have:
> 
> A. Asked for her release.
> 
> ...


i doubt its the first one also she has said her music was a side project and that wrestling was her main passion or project


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

lmao people on WWE Universe are threatning to riot Extreme Rules & the RAW Draft show. There's like 50 Mickie James/Shelton Benjamin/Roit threads.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> really wont be missed? Mickie is the most over and *talented* diva.


not for the last year she hasn't

Shes over but her hearts not in it, and she was soooo fucking stale, with her gone they will have to push one of the other divas [Face Beth most likely]


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

perro said:


> not for the last year she hasn't
> 
> Shes over but her hearts not in it, and she was soooo fucking stale, with her gone they will have to push one of the other divas [Face Beth most likely]


Not like Jack Swagger is the most charismatic & exciting guy in the WWE :rolleyes and this i coming from a Swagger fan.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

perro said:


> not for the last year she hasn't
> 
> Shes over but her hearts not in it, and she was soooo fucking stale, with her gone they will have to push one of the other divas [Face Beth most likely]


her heart not in it read her interviews her passion is wrestling and no she not been shit the past year in a half. Only diva getting pushed will be McCool who has been pushed for a while and dont deserve to be pushed.


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

Jason M. from Richmond, Virginia sent along the following:

Just thought I'd send this in to WrestleZone as some current news of what's been going on online lately. WWE Universe has several threads up on fans upset over the firing of many stars that were reported to be released, there have been some threads on Shelton etc, but Mickie James Fans are going to RIOT Sunday night at Extreme Rules and at The WWE Draft on Monday Night Raw in Mickie's hometown. Many seem really upset over the fact their hometown girl wont be there. There are many threads up on this topic in several of the sections in WWE's forum on the WWE Universe website and some people are even planning on ordering Extreme Rules because of this. The following are some URLs to threads on the subject:



There's even a thread comparing Mickie James' release to Candice that looks pretty interesting. There are many more threads popping up on there as well as a twitition up and there's been talks of spreading this through facebook, myspace etc. As some fans want Mickie and Katie on TNA and other stars. http://twitition.com/m4fh8

All I can say is Extreme Rules and Raw next week should be awesome. Will be very interesting to see how the fans respond to the releases especially Mickie James being released. I know I'll be at Raw!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Victor_J said:


> Not like Jack Swagger is the most charismatic & exciting guy in the WWE :rolleyes and this i coming from a Swagger fan.


 i dont see what that has to do with any thing...





Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> her heart not in it read her interviews her passion is wrestling and no she not been shit the past year in a half. Only diva getting pushed will be McCool who has been pushed for a while and dont deserve to be pushed.


Mickie has been an embarrassment in the ring for the longest time,Shes been sloppy, Slow, Has botched like crazy, and i Don't Care if she says contrary she her heart is not in it, She couldn't even have a good match with Gail kim [not that Gail has been giving a shit in the ring ether but that's a different story]


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Mickie managed to have good matches with Beth, Natalya, Michelle and Layla while she was on SD, however.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

perro said:


> i dont see what that has to do with any thing...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So..........you know more about Mickie James than Mickie James then? Aw dude you gotta tell me what panties she has on,and i want what she's wearing tomorrow too.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

So basically now that Shelton is gone, he'll end up main eventing on TNA vs RVD for the TNA world title, or he'll be Elijah Burke's bitch, or part of a no name tag team with Orlando Jordan? Thank God Shelton Benjamin is gone!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Victor_J said:


> So..........you know more about Mickie James than Mickie James then? Aw dude you gotta tell me what panties she has on,and i want what she's wearing tomorrow too.


Any one with eyes can see it, Compare her work from 2 years ago




> So basically now that Shelton is gone, he'll end up main eventing on TNA vs RVD for the TNA world title, or he'll be Elijah Burke's bitch, or part of a no name tag team with Orlando Jordan? Thank God Shelton Benjamin is gone!


Sheltons TNA career will go like this, He will get pushed for 3-4 months, cut some bridge burning promos, have a few good matches with aj,maybe win the X-divison title, and then they will for get about him


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ugh, I'm really surprised by the fact that they let Shelton go. Out of all the midcarders I thought of , Shelton was one of the ones who were that WWE were going keep around. I wanted at least to see a Swagger/Benjamin match or feud. I'm just kind of shock that this had happened.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

I guess WWE won :lmao :












Caesar WCWR said:


> Lol @ Mickie James weight comments. I'd hate to see what "obese" looks like if Mickie James is "fat", and I'm not even a fan of Mickie James.


thats the thing, MJ was thick, not fat at all :lmao


----------



## thefzk (Oct 27, 2009)

Jason M. from Richmond, Virginia sent along the following: Just thought I'd send this in to WrestleZone as some current news of what's been going on online lately. WWE Universe has several threads up on fans upset over the firing of many stars that were reported to be released, there have been some threads on Shelton etc, but Mickie James Fans are going to RIOT Sunday night at Extreme Rules and at The WWE Draft on Monday Night Raw in Mickie's hometown. Many seem really upset over the fact their hometown girl wont be there.

http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/art...iot-at-ppv-due-to-mickie-james-release-100807

lol wut?!


----------



## Twister Of Fate (Oct 29, 2009)

Yeah, I never got the whole "Mickie James is fat" thing. Granted, she is thick, but I think that makes her even sexier. She looks excellent and I know I wouldn't mind spending some time with a woman who looks like _that_. If she's fat, then fine, I love the fatties. Tell me where I can find more like her. In any event, I'll be keeping my hot Mickie James poster up on my wall.

Does kind of suck that Mickie won't be there, but to be fair, she probably wouldn't have been featured anyway. She was just moved to SD late last year, so I doubt we would have been seeing her make the move back to RAW. I doubt there will be any kind of "riot" at Extreme Rules or RAW over the release of Mickie James. She was loved by many, but it's not the end of the world. Anyone organizing any kind of riot needs to grow up.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Fuck the WWE for calling Mickie fat and the whole shity piggie story....I wish i have a girl like Mickie lol!*


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

TehJerichoFan said:


> LMAO, found this thread on WWE Universe about Mickie's release.
> 
> http://fans.wwe.com/go/thread/view/...es_Gone,_WE_RIOT_THIS_SUNDAY_AT_EXTREME_RULES


I was upset about her getting released too but it's not THAT serious.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> i doubt its the first one also she has said her music was a side project and that wrestling was her main passion or project


The day she was released she was still promoting future WWE events so it was sudden.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

sorry guys but Mickie James is fat and ugly. I just needed a smoking hot Michelle McCool and WWE to point it out for me. I used to like her too lol


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

One question: Great Khali survived this. How???


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

^ Apparently he makes WWE money in India.


----------



## Xiphias (Dec 20, 2006)

Punk_4_Life said:


> sorry guys but Mickie James is fat and ugly. I just needed a smoking hot Michelle McCool and WWE to point it out for me. I used to like her too lol


Is that you Nolo King?

But seriously, WTF with Mickie James releasing. I hope the RAW fans start a friggin' riot


----------



## J-Hawk (Apr 24, 2010)

OMG they fired Shelton... Shame!


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

http://media.photobucket.com/image/micke james/Karasu13_2009/2dumtkw1.jpg?o=8

WTF THAT define FAT to some of you guys? REALLY? REALLY? (I’m looking at you too WWE). You seriously are blind to sit there and tell me that Mickie is obese when she is clearly nice and thick. I guess you all love anorexic stick figure women (no offense to them btw) with flat chest and no ass. Just sticks and bones. Jeez what is up with the so high standards in this day and age lol.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

yep, look at teh gut


----------



## J-Hawk (Apr 24, 2010)

The King Of Bling said:


> WTF THAT define FAT to some of you guys? REALLY? REALLY? (I’m looking at you too WWE). You seriously are blind to sit there and tell me that Mickie is obese when she is clearly nice and thick. I guess you all love anorexic stick figure women (no offense to them btw) with flat chest and no ass. Just sticks and bones. Jeez what is up with the so high standards in this day and age lol.


They mixed her up with Vicki Guerrero


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

The King Of Bling said:


> http://media.photobucket.com/image/micke james/Karasu13_2009/2dumtkw1.jpg?o=8
> 
> WTF THAT define FAT to some of you guys? REALLY? REALLY? (I’m looking at you too WWE). You seriously are blind to sit there and tell me that Mickie is obese when she is clearly nice and thick. I guess you all love anorexic stick figure women (no offense to them btw) with flat chest and no ass. Just sticks and bones. Jeez what is up with the so high standards in this day and age lol.


If those are high standards, I'd hate to see what constitutes as "low" standards, TBH. And like I said previously, I'd hate to see what "obese" is if Mickie James is "fat". I'm not even a fan, never was, but she isn't fat by any means. It's that attitude that prompts many women to look at themselves and go "I'm fat," even if they're not. Quite pathetic, really.


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

Punk_4_Life said:


> yep, look at teh gut


welp lets look at it.

It's not bulging out, no spilling fat, but it's not sucked into her body? is that the problem her stomach isn't sucked so far into her body her rib cage shows?


----------



## Ja9 (Mar 15, 2005)

The King Of Bling said:


> http://media.photobucket.com/image/micke james/Karasu13_2009/2dumtkw1.jpg?o=8
> 
> WTF THAT define FAT to some of you guys? REALLY? REALLY? (I’m looking at you too WWE). You seriously are blind to sit there and tell me that Mickie is obese when she is clearly nice and thick. I guess you all love anorexic stick figure women (no offense to them btw) with flat chest and no ass. Just sticks and bones. Jeez what is up with the so high standards in this day and age lol.


I'm not usually a fan of Mickie James but that pic is smoking hot!


----------



## Maximum007 (Jan 29, 2010)

kobra860 said:


> I was upset about her getting released too but it's not THAT serious.


It's not THAt serious that the WWE lost one of the best, and their most decorated Diva? It's not that serious that the WWE Diva's division is finished because of her release?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Caesar WCWR said:


> If those are high standards, I'd hate to see what constitutes as "low" standards, TBH. And like I said previously, I'd hate to see what "obese" is if Mickie James is "fat". I'm not even a fan, never was, but she isn't fat by any means. It's that attitude that prompts many women to look at themselves and go "I'm fat," even if they're not. *Quite pathetic, really.*


*This.*


----------



## Houstonboy25 (Feb 22, 2010)

Maximum007 said:


> It's not THAt serious that the WWE lost one of the best, and their most decorated Diva? It's not that serious that the WWE Diva's division is finished because of her release?


*I think the divas division has taken a hit but I wouldn't say they are finished. They still do have Beth Phoenix and I think Tiffany has a lot of potential. Maybe now Gail Kim can step up her game again. Plus I hope Natalya can break out on her own...I think she would make an excellent divas contender...and that girl is as close to Mickie James's figure than anyone else on the roster.*


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

I still can't believe they released Mickie...She was one of the most over divas of the entire devision. I question the reason for her firing which to me is quite pathetic really. I mean, if one of the higher ups on eier roster caused a bus to be late a few times would they suffer the same fate? I don't we've gotten the full story and that there's more to it. Also apparently according to wrestlezone.com, fans are planning to riot at Extreme Rules and on RAW in Mickie's favor.

Shelton wasn't a surprise TBH. He got owned by Swagger once he won the title and that was pretty much it. The guy was in several MITB matches and was the king of that match most of that time and he never got anything in return. Shame really. Looks like Haas may have gotten his wish about having them team up again in TNA...Time will tell. 

Knox could've been used better as a monster type heel but there was only so much he could do. He did move well for a guy his size though.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

lol I love how upset people get.

Their was nobody in that list that I will miss whatsoever.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Maximum007 said:


> It's not THAt serious that the WWE lost one of the best, and their most decorated Diva? It's not that serious that the WWE Diva's division is finished because of her release?


I meant that it's not serious enough to start rioting over like that person in the thread said. But I agree with what you said. The Divas' division is sinking lower and lower.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

BambiKiller said:


>


LMAO!


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

WWE Releases 7 Superstars: Santino Marella Next?

As you probably know by now, the WWE chose to release seven superstars, including Shelton Benjamin, Mickie Jamies, and Katie Lea Burchill. Now instead of writing my opinion about that, I have decided to focus on who WWE plans to release next. 

Santino Marella. It's amazing to see how low this man has sunk from where once was.

If you asked me two years ago who the WWE's fastest rising star, I would have quickly said Santino Marella.

I mean he quickly became a two-time Intercontinental Champion and was currently feuding with Carlito (Is he next?) against Hardcore Holly and Cody Rhodes but soon he went downhill faster than Speedy Gonzales.

It was Wrestlemania's 25th Year and we were supposed to have a fantastic 25-Diva Battle Royal for the 'Miss Wrestlemania', but instead we started seeing the first mockery of women's wrestling with the debut of Santina, the eventual winner of the royal.

Santina then had arguably the most worst feud of the year against Vickie Guerrero when s(he) faced her along with Chavo Guerrero in a Hog Pen match at Extreme Rules.

Thank God Donald Trump ended that story line shortly after.

2010 has been slightly better for Santino.

He may have been in a meaningless feud with Jack Swagger and backstage spots with the Raw guest hosts, he has shown some sligh improvement in his mic work, and even his in-ring work.

When Santino is eventually released, I don't think he'll go to TNA. He will likely have success in the Indy circuit or even possibly MMA.

To see a recent interview and how Santino feels about his career, click here.

...............com


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

I see Vance Archer,The Colons,Tyler Reks,and possibly Matt Hardy & Kofi Kingston getting pink slips next. I read a report about Kofi being pissed that his push was stopped.


----------



## btbgod (Jan 14, 2007)

Victor_J said:


> I see Vance Archer,The Colons,Tyler Reks,and possibly Matt Hardy & Kofi Kingston getting pink slips next. I read a report about Kofi being pissed that his push was stopped.


Kofi getting released? seriously? not going to happen. Primo, Reks, Archer and Hardy although I doubt it are all possibilities.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Primo won't go. They'll probably put him with Orlando Colon in the future.


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

androinv3 said:


> WWE Releases 7 Superstars: Santino Marella Next?
> 
> As you probably know by now, the WWE chose to release seven superstars, including Shelton Benjamin, Mickie Jamies, and Katie Lea Burchill. Now instead of writing my opinion about that, I have decided to focus on who WWE plans to release next.
> 
> ...


Problem with Santino is that they made him such a joke that the only way he can save his career is by repackaging his gimmick or going to another promotion.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

btbgod said:


> Kofi getting released? seriously? not going to happen. Primo, Reks, Archer and Hardy although I doubt it are all possibilities.


Didn't people say the same about Shelton Benjamin & Funaki?


----------



## btbgod (Jan 14, 2007)

Victor_J said:


> Didn't people say the same about Shelton Benjamin & Funaki?


No? Funaki has been a jobber for years and hasn't been relevant for years, it's expected every time there are roster cuts.
Benjamin was getting older and hasn't really done much of late, he didn't even have any spots in MITB, not only that he had failed several times to get over, there was no reason to keep him around.

Kofi has proved he can get over (fued with Randy) he can hold his own on the mic, he impressed at Mania, has been booked on practically every PPV card in the past year to give him maximum exposure, has improved in the ring and he is young which is an instant + and reason to keep him around. Why would they drop the ball and release him now?


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

Victor_J said:


> Didn't people say the same about Shelton Benjamin & Funaki?


agreed..


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

Leechmaster said:


> Problem with Santino is that they made him such a joke that the only way he can save his career is by repackaging his gimmick or going to another promotion.


I agree. WWE rather hire or keep comical characters rather than pure athletical superstars. thats why Raw is the A show and SD is the B show. Santino is an A-lister and James, Benjamin,Katie Lea are B-lister. Vince favors actor superstars over pure gifted wrestling superstars.Sad but true.Vince is turning Raw into SNL. The Magruber angel w/ R-truth blown off with his shoes left smoking .....proves it !!!


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

btbgod said:


> No? Funaki has been a jobber for years



First of all Funaki is best friends with HBK,Taker,and Austin. Not only that but he was a producer backstage so the fact that he was jobbing doesnt mean shit. Due to his friendship with them people thought he would be there forever. 


As for Benjamin when the thread of Haas asking him not to re-sign with WWE there was a load of people saying he wouldnt leave WWE. So what your talking about doesnt stop the fact that people said never.


----------



## Jonny (May 7, 2009)

adricule6 said:


> Mickie and Shelton fired??? Really?? They fired their most popular diva and a awesome wrestler, good job Vinnie...


Agreed, this is fucking stupid. FFS!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Sad to see Mickie and Shelton go. I am glad to say, I have seen them both live a couple times at wwe events.


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

Victor_J said:


> I see Vance Archer,The Colons,Tyler Reks,and possibly Matt Hardy & Kofi Kingston getting pink slips next. I read a report about Kofi being pissed that his push was stopped.


Vic, That report turned out to be bullshit (just like 90% of the reports you've posted over the past week) because Dirtsheets were basing that off him not being on WM26 and then he was on the card.

Secondly, Shelton didn't leave he was fired, so technically all those people who said he wouldn't leave weren't wrong.

Lastly, Funaki was released from his WRESTLING contract, he more than likely still has his backstage job


----------



## btbgod (Jan 14, 2007)

Victor_J said:


> First of all Funaki is best friends with HBK,Taker,and Austin. Not only that but he was a producer backstage so the fact that he was jobbing doesnt mean shit. Due to his friendship with them people thought he would be there forever.
> 
> 
> As for Benjamin when the thread of Haas asking him not to re-sign with WWE there was a load of people saying he wouldnt leave WWE. So what your talking about doesnt stop the fact that people said never.


You make a good point, but never the less, Kofi still has no chance of going.


----------



## Chronic iLL (Feb 9, 2010)

WWE cant release all of their jobbers, they need someone to job


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Onmi said:


> Vic, That report turned out to be bullshit (just like 90% of the reports you've posted over the past week)


So 90% of the shit i get mostly from the Observer,PW Insider,and Pro Wrestling . Net are bullshit? Ok i guess that goes the same for the others who get their reports from the same sources as well. And like Charlie Haas the man who's BEST FRIENDS with Benjamin said his contract was almost up,so chances are Benjamin refused to re-sign so WWE released him.


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

jonny said:


> Agreed, this is fucking stupid. FFS!


agreed.


----------



## Raven Ryder (Jul 23, 2009)

Onmi said:


> Vic, That report turned out to be bullshit (just like 90% of the reports you've posted over the past week) because Dirtsheets were basing that off him not being on WM26 and then he was on the card.


If it's bullshit then where is Kofi's push gone? Why is he a random midcard again after main eventing Raw and a big PPV?

You cannot say someone's feelings or thoughts are bullshit just because they were not followed up considering he would have lost his job doing so.


----------



## btbgod (Jan 14, 2007)

Victor_J said:


> So 90% of the shit i get mostly from the Observer,PW Insider,and Pro Wrestling . Net are bullshit? Ok i guess that goes the same for the others who get their reports from the same sources as well. And like Charlie Haas the man who's BEST FRIENDS with Benjamin said his contract was almost up,so chances are Benjamin refused to re-sign so WWE released him.


Most dirtsheets are full of shit. The only sources i trust are wwe.com and a shoot interview with the wrestler themselves.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

btbgod said:


> Most dirtsheets are full of shit. The only sources i trust are wwe.com and a shoot interview with the wrestler themselves.


PW Insider & The Observer are pretty credible for the most part though.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Raven Ryder said:


> If it's bullshit then where is Kofi's push gone? Why is he a random midcard again after main eventing Raw and a big PPV?



This. I can't even remember a time Kofi has been on the RAW card post WrestleMania 26 tbh.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

I can, 12 days ago when he faced Sheamus. And the week before that. And he was mentioned 5 days ago.

Fuck it, he even had a promo, in a live arena.


----------



## btbgod (Jan 14, 2007)

Victor_J said:


> This. I can't even remember a time Kofi has been on the RAW card post WrestleMania 26 tbh.


.... he has been on 2 RAWs since Mania.


----------



## Houstonboy25 (Feb 22, 2010)

*OK for the record...just because a wrestler gets pissed at his organization doesn't automatically mean he's leaving. Geez, how many people here have gotten pissed off at their jobs for multiple reasons and still work there till this day? If Kofi is pissed about his abrupt de-pushing I'm sure he's let it be known about it...that does not mean he's going to TNA, guys. Why do I have the feeling that the pro-TNA members here like the fact that Kofi is upset with WWE? How do you not know that Kofi is turning this anger into ambition to get back up there with the big boys in the ring?*


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

btbgod said:


> .... he has been on 2 RAWs since Mania.


I must have missed it my bad then.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Wrong topic


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Caesar WCWR said:


> If those are high standards, I'd hate to see what constitutes as "low" standards, TBH. And like I said previously, I'd hate to see what "obese" is if Mickie James is "fat". I'm not even a fan, never was, but she isn't fat by any means. It's that attitude that prompts many women to look at themselves and go "I'm fat," even if they're not. Quite pathetic, really.


THANK YOU. Exactly. 

but to get on topic finally, Mickie James was no doubt THE most over diva they had in this era of the diva Division, she was the the rare team of the few divas that actually gets a reaction from the crowd when she goes to the ring. (Sorry Eve) 

Shelton Benjamin was no doubt one of the best pure athletes WWE had, I was quite surprised when he got released, I really thought he was going to just stick around for awhile and help build the new talent in the WWE. It's a Shame though, Shelton Benjamin could never really get over and his best days was in 2004 and 05.

Everyone else I can careless for (I really wished they had pushed Katie though)


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

When did this thread become the draft thread?^^^^
Anyways, i dunno if this was posted but some more 'news' on Mickie's release...

Partial Source: The Wrestling Observer Newsletter

» WWE Diva Mickie James was in the doghouse before her WWE firing after she became late on several occasions during their European tour as we noted earlier. There were some WWE wrestlers who believe James’ was out partying a little too hard. While her partying it up has no real repercussion, the issue came to her being on time when the crew was ready to hit the road the following morning. She was late and held up the tour buses on numerous occasions. The feeling backstage was after her health scare, and the fact she’s had heat on her a few times over the last year, she would go out of her way to not direct attention on herself. Obviously, this was the last straw her for her as she was fired on Thursday.

So Mickie holds up a bus and gets released but Mark Henry throws a drink over a guy and challenges him to a fight (in my home of Belfast btw haha!) and is still employed? Mark Henry? Seriously?!


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

Chris22 said:


> When did this thread become the draft thread?^^^^
> Anyways, i dunno if this was posted but some more 'news' on Mickie's release...
> 
> Partial Source: The Wrestling Observer Newsletter
> ...


agreed.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Not mention some of the stuff Orton or Batista have done and nothing happens.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Chris22 said:


> When did this thread become the draft thread?^^^^
> Anyways, i dunno if this was posted but some more 'news' on Mickie's release...
> 
> Partial Source: The Wrestling Observer Newsletter
> ...


That Mark Henry story don't even sound that believable yet, and being late constantly to any job is bad.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

virus21 said:


> Not mention some of the stuff Orton or Batista have done and nothing happens.


Like I've said before, it may not be fair, but it's the right business call. Do you think Vince can afford Orton and Batista in TNA? Major stars are obviously going to be held to a more leniant standard, because professional wrestling isn't the type of job where anybody can do it, it requires specific people.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

i dont believe the Mickie story either


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

LOL ive never seen so much discussion and angst over one wrestler, let alone diva, getting released...

What am I missing out on here? Why is mickie james such a hero or whatever to alot of you people? I dont get it... Shes decent looking, but come on... go to a club ANY weekend and theres way better looking girls there. I cant see how some of yoos think shes like a goddess or something.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

im glad they were cut

people getting all upset need to get a reality check. This is WWE, this is a big business. Businesses make cuts end of fucking story. 

And why the fuck are people getting so upset about mickie james getting cut? Most people bitch and moan about the womens division in general anyway?  Personally I would prefer if they cut the whole womens divison as its a peice of shit. Anyway Mickie james was a shit wrestler like every other woman wrestler. She never made a big impact on any show I watched, nobody tuned in just to see mickie james, so really I am glad shes gone, one less woman botching on my tv screen.

Shelton benjamin. OK wrestler nothing special. People moan about him not getting a chance? The guy was lazy as fuck and he never took his chance. He was just happy to stay among the mid-card and get his money. No big loss again

the rest, I ask who the fuck are they? Hardly heard of any of them and could care less about any of them


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

Raven Ryder said:


> If it's bullshit then where is Kofi's push gone? Why is he a random midcard again after main eventing Raw and a big PPV?
> 
> You cannot say someone's feelings or thoughts are bullshit just because they were not followed up considering he would have lost his job doing so.


Raven you are an idiot so I'll try to keep my words down to 2 syllables.

Kofi's Push Was Stopped At The Road To WrestleMania, I.E. The Time In The Year That ALL Pushes Stop In Build Up To There SuperBowl, Kofi Has Made Raw Twice Winning Both His Matches If I Remember Correctly, Also Kofi Always Wins At House Shows And Is An Upper MidCarder On The Verge Of Breaking In To The Main Event.

The draft is after Extreme Rules, then his push will be started again. And yes 90% of Internet Reports are full of crap, not just the TNA Positive ones, actually the majority are WWE Positive too, Hell there's an Archive of old dirtsheets in the 1990's and it's hilarious how wrong they were.


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

bboy said:


> im glad they were cut
> 
> people getting all upset need to get a reality check. This is WWE, this is a big business. Businesses make cuts end of fucking story.
> 
> ...


2 words buddy, eye candy

I need to see titties and ass in between the big sweaty greasy men humping each other for an 1:30. Mickie looked nice, had a nice ass (despite always wearing those damn jeans) and was way over.

And no one like McCool. I would watch Mickie vs Beth any day, i hate McCool, she doesnt do anything for me(aside from her finisher which looks good).

You are selling Shelton very short. The truth of the matter is that after the WWE invested in Brock and Kurt, they never really did anything with Shelton. His athleticism was A+, his mic skills lacked but they also didn't take the time to boost that. And then Brock and Kurt left.... and they just never really boosted him enough. People are angry here because the WWE dropped the ball.

People are angry with James because they are letting go of something worthwhile.

The rest make sense, they weren't used, good business, although they should have used the English goth chick, I never saw her wrestle


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

English Goth Chick fpalm.

I think you mean one of the best women's wrestlers. That was the Beautiful Nightmare, KATIE LEA!!!

You want proof she can wrestle


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ron Killings still has a...............job?


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Ron Killings still has a...............job?


I find this surprising because him and Cena had real life heat when Ron was in TNA... Maybe thats why R-Truth is kept on Smackdown


----------



## bulklogan (Mar 1, 2010)

bboy said:


> im glad they were cut
> 
> people getting all upset need to get a reality check. This is WWE, this is a big business. Businesses make cuts end of fucking story.
> 
> ...


Mickie James had a lot of fans for a reason. She had a girl next door look that many people were attracted to as opposed to plastic Barbies like Maryse & McCool, she was a decent wrestler but perhaps she started to put less effort in due to the lack of quality from the barbies. Her feud with Trish was one of the best Diva feuds ever. I dont like the way you have to be so aggressive about the fact that you dont like her or the divas.

Shelton Benjamin was a quality wrestler, better than 90% of the WWE & TNA roster. He wasnt the greatest on the mic but neither was Brock, the only difference is that Brock had a unique look and that the never bothered to push Shelton. He never took his chance? He was never really given one in the first place.


Why are you so angry and aggressive?


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

bulklogan said:


> Why are you so angry and aggressive?


Probably because of the amount of overreacting in this thread.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Ron Killings still has a...............job?


He raps happy.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Mickie James clearly released because she had a little belly on her, JOKE!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Caesar WCWR said:


> If those are high standards, I'd hate to see what constitutes as "low" standards, TBH. And like I said previously, I'd hate to see what "obese" is if Mickie James is "fat". I'm not even a fan, never was, but she isn't fat by any means. It's that attitude that prompts many women to look at themselves and go "I'm fat," even if they're not. Quite pathetic, really.





The people here who call her fat probably have their guts hovering over their groins so they have to stand up to wack off. I wouldn't worry too much about them.


----------



## gary year (Jul 5, 2008)

Sweet, sexy, thick Mickie being released is horrible. They tried to embarrass her and get a reason to fire her. I hope she finds success somewhere else because she's talented and could actually go in the ring.

Shelton is also a pretty big dissapointment. But the guy can make it in any other company due to his ring skills. TNA could actually be in the right by going after Shelton.


----------



## Twister Of Fate (Oct 29, 2009)

Yeah, it's a shame, but I'm not worried about either one of them. They'll both do well wherever they end up. Personally, I'd love to see both of them in TNA, especially Benjamin and it would be awesome if he went there with Haas and reformed The World's Greatest Tag Team. I just remembered, Kurt Angle is there as well, so that could be interesting for WWE fans.


----------



## joey-law (Apr 26, 2010)

I'd love to see Shelton have a run in ROH or even PWG. I think it'd be fun before the inevitable TNA stint.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Yoshi Tatsu Says Former WWE Star Requested Release*



> Yoshi Tatsu's blogged regarding the
> departure of Funkai, saying Funaki
> opted to leave WWE due to a neck
> issue.



Source: PW Insider


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Yoshi Tatsu Says Former WWE Star Requested Release*

Why are your threads never full lines? It's bloody annoying.

Anyway, I kind of expected this seeing as he's survived every other mass release.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Yoshi Tatsu Says Former WWE Star Requested Release*



JM said:


> *Why are your threads never full lines? It's bloody annoying.*
> 
> Anyway, I kind of expected this seeing as he's survived every other mass release.


:lmao totally agree

As for Funaki, I wonder why he was so untouchable


----------



## 9liam (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Yoshi Tatsu Says Former WWE Star Requested Release*

awww king funaki


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: Yoshi Tatsu Says Former WWE Star Requested Release*

Wait a second how does he had a neck injury does he wrestle Superstars when I'm not looking?


----------



## v1per (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: Yoshi Tatsu Says Former WWE Star Requested Release*

it wouldn't be a big loss


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Yoshi Tatsu Says Former WWE Star Requested Release*



JM said:


> Why are your threads never full lines? It's bloody annoying.


He's accessing the internet via dial-up.

On a typewriter.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Yoshi Tatsu Says Former WWE Star Requested Release*

wish Yoshi Tatsu would do the same.

either way, i couldn't give one shit about it. he's gone now, so that's that.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Yoshi Tatsu Says Former WWE Star Requested Release*

Does anyone even care?


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Yoshi Tatsu Says Former WWE Star Requested Release*



Chris22 said:


> Does anyone even care?


Yeah, I care. He has survived this long and if this is true, left on his own accord. He must have a lot of friendships with the WWE. Then again, the OP either typed this up & spelt Funaki wrong, or his source was incorrect


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah, Funaki was really well liked supposedly. Also didn't hurt he's good friends with Austin. Funaki was a pretty good job guy, not a flattering role to have in a company but someones got to do it.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Yeah, Funaki was really well liked supposedly. Also didn't hurt he's good friends with Austin. Funaki was a pretty good job guy, not a flattering role to have in a company but someones got to do it.


INDEED!


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Yoshi Tatsu Says Former WWE Star Requested Release*



TheLoneShark said:


> He's accessing the internet via dial-up.
> 
> On a typewriter.


Actually im on my cellphone so blame it not me.


----------



## dward85 (Jul 31, 2006)

Curt Hawkins profile has been removed today before the draft. Maybe he is next to be released?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Yoshi Tatsu Says Former WWE Star Requested Release*



the-gaffer said:


> :lmao totally agree
> 
> As for Funaki, I wonder why he was so untouchable





He was good friends with several top stars and is even a neighbor of Austins.


----------



## Twister Of Fate (Oct 29, 2009)

Funaki was so underrated! He should have been WWE Champion!


----------



## dward85 (Jul 31, 2006)

Domino not under a wwe contract?

http://cliffcompton.net/2010/04/19/deuce-domino-accepting-bookings/


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

dward85 said:


> Curt Hawkins profile has been removed today before the draft. Maybe he is next to be released?


hope not, i'm still holding out hope for him joining the dudebusters and do what they did in fcw ... make people laugh and own


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> hope not, i'm still holding out hope for him joining the dudebusters and do what they did in fcw ... make people laugh and own


agreed..


----------



## LeoMiester (Dec 29, 2009)

WWE has come to terms on the releases of Carlito, Curt Hawkins and Goldust. We wish them the best in their future endeavors.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

LeoMiester said:


> WWE has come to terms on the releases of Carlito, Curt Hawkins and Goldust. We wish them the best in their future endeavors.


Bullshit it's not on WWE.com


----------



## joebro2000 (Feb 20, 2010)

Shelton and Charlie Haas should have been paired with Jack swagger....Varsity Club part two


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm pissed off one of my favorite wrestlers in shelton benjamin got released. Back to watching that epic match between him and shawn michaels in the gold rush tournament. He could get over, FUCK VINCE RIGHT NOW!

Also seriously you released the most over diva on the roster Mickie James, that's a head scratcher there.


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

DFUSCMAN said:


> *I'm pissed off one of my favorite wrestlers in shelton benjamin got released.* Back to watching that epic match between him and shawn michaels in the gold rush tournament. He could get over, FUCK VINCE RIGHT NOW!
> 
> Also seriously you released the most over diva on the roster Mickie James, that's a head scratcher there.


Man, I'm a big Shelton fan too, but you can just watch him in TNA when he shows up.

You're saying "But I don't watch TNA! Fuck TNA!"

Well that's all well and good, but they've got a lot of talented guys that can go out there and have some great matches, despite all the retarded storylines and segments on their shows.


----------



## MEM Member 4Life (May 11, 2009)

Mmh, I'm surprised about the release of James and Benjamin!

Whatever, I hope Shelton and Katie Lea move to TNA!!!


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Yoshi Tatsu Says Former WWE Star Requested Release*



Victor_J said:


> Actually im on my cellphone so blame it not me.


You should seriously just put the explanation in your sig so everyone will quit asking you every day.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Zack Ryder will be next.


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Fuck it, there go my hopes of seeing any kind of Mike Knox monster run.

I can't believe Mickie James got released, she was the modern-day Trish when it comes to how over she was and how long she'd been there.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

I felt Knox could have been brilliant if used properly, to be honest, I still think he will be back in the WWE at some point albeit completely repackaged, at 31 he has plenty of time


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

erikstans07 said:


> Man, I'm a big Shelton fan too, but you can just watch him in TNA when he shows up.
> 
> You're saying "But I don't watch TNA! Fuck TNA!"
> 
> Well that's all well and good, but they've got a lot of talented guys that can go out there and have some great matches, despite all the retarded storylines and segments on their shows.


I don't hate tna, i want tna to succeed because that will lead to wwe and tna having to battle for ratings, therefore putting on top notch shows every week.

When wcw was succeeding is when wwf/wwe was putting on their best shows. Competition creates better television for the viewers


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

>This week's issue of the Wrestling Observer reports that Mickie James was moved to SmackDown this past fall because she'd didn't professionally handle breaking up a relationship from a top WWE star, thus resulting in company officials separating the two on different brands. For those curious, the wrestler in question is John Cena, who James knew full well is a married man.

>Reportedly, James had become too much of a nuisance backstage at WWE events and some people in power wanted her "out of their hair."

>Also note, this is not the first time in which a top WWE star involved in relationship has denied her advances as she tried hooking up with Randy Orton when she was just starting out on the main roster several years ago. Orton, who was engaged to be married, turned her down. - Credit: WrestleZone.com



>Mickie James' release from WWE didn't surprise many within the company. Apparently there was talk of cutting her before WrestleMania. Word is that while on the SmackDown brand, Mickie had a few run-ins with Batista and when things became heated, he threatened to quit if she wasn't fired and Undertaker had to step in and calm things down. It's said that Mickie's recent behavior on the European tour was the deciding factor in letting her go. 

make of THOSE what you will.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Damn, sounds like Mickie never could take a hint. 





In other news, I just recently learned that Funaki is already set to return to action in Japan.


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

Derek said:


> Damn, sounds like Mickie never could take a hint.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait I thought Funaki asked for his release due to neck problems, leading for me to ask "How the fuck did he hurt his neck?"


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Derek said:


> Damn, sounds like Mickie never could take a hint.


:lmao:lmao:lmao no wonder Cena was so happy this past Raw, he was celebrating.


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao no wonder Cena was so happy this past Raw, he was celebrating.


I dunno based on looks alone I woulda chosen Mickie over his wife.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

Onmi said:


> I dunno based on looks alone I woulda chosen Mickie over his wife.


Most muscle freaks want a woman with the shape of a teenage girl. Don't ask me why, it does explain why so many bodybuilders are pedos.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Source: Wrestling Observer Newsletter

- The feeling is that the WWE releases came because several stars from NXT and WWE developmental are scheduled to be brought to the main roster soon. The recent releases aren't a budget-cutting move as much as just WWE making way for new members on the roster.

Shelton Benjamin's contract was releasing soon and there was always frustration internally with him. Shelton had the reputation of being one who coasted through the job and that his promos were never as good as his in-ring work.

Mickie James' release from WWE didn't surprise many within the company. Apparently there was talk of cutting her before WrestleMania. Word is that while on the SmackDown brand, Mickie had a few run-ins with Batista and when things became heated, he threatened to quit if she wasn't fired and Undertaker had to step in and calm things down. It's said that Mickie's recent behavior on the European tour was the deciding factor in letting her go.

It's said that Mike Knox didn't carry himself like a main eventer backstage but he still had his share of supporters within WWE. At one point, Shawn Michaels and Triple H were among those in favor of pushing Knox.

There was speculation online that Jimmy Wang Yang's release came after a Wellness violation because he Tweeted "three strikes and your out" after being released. Yang was referring to his third time being fired from the company.

Katie Lea's release was not something planned in advance because the WWE creative team had her booked to move to SmackDown in the Draft.

It's said that Slam Master J, son of the late Terry Gordy, mainly had a job because SmackDown head writer Michael Hayes considered him almost like a son. His release came as a bit of a surprise to some because Hayes had always protected him.


----------



## Marto Watp (Apr 21, 2010)

*Slam Master J is actually quite talented, 2 shitty gimmick's held him back *


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

> WWE has announced that Tony Atlas was released on Friday. You can read the official notice at WWE.com. [Thanks to Dot Net reader Derek Ruttle]


Tony was the only good thing in the Abraham Washington show. He got a good run as a manager.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm gonna miss him saying MAWK.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

don't really care about Atlas. i haven't even seen the guy for awhile.


----------



## SledgeHammer_Shot (Mar 3, 2007)

perucho1990 said:


> Tony was the only good thing in the Abraham Washington show. He got a good run as a manager.


Fuck that. The guy was immense. His laugh is legendary.


----------



## the1jasonmorgan (Jul 16, 2006)

SledgeHammer_Shot said:


> Fuck that. The guy was immense. His laugh is legendary.


Well since he and Hulk Hogan are still friends maybe he will end up at TNA since they seem to be getting all of the wwe leftovers. 

Tony was an awesome wrestler and I wish they would have kept him with Mark Henry or had him manage Ezekeil Jackson.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

All he really has is the laugh nowadays, without it his mic skills aren't all that good and I don't think he wrestles anymore, unless they brought back the Abraham Washington show then there's no point in having him.


----------



## Raven Ryder (Jul 23, 2009)

Tony Atlas and his laugh was instant entertainment. How do you fire a guy like that?


----------



## Cactus_Flagg (Mar 2, 2007)

Raven Ryder said:


> Tony Atlas and his laugh was instant entertainment. How do you fire a guy like that?



The only remotely entertaining thing about a guy whose whole gimick is a laugh, something entertaining for all of 30 seconds and you're wondering why WWE didn't want to keep this guy on the payroll? LOL


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

To be fair I absolutely loathed that laugh from Atlas, it will go down in history as annoying as "What!?!" chants, could see his firing coming though, the guy has done very little since Henry was drafted to RAW and thats including his time on the Abe show


----------



## dward85 (Jul 31, 2006)

who will they cut next?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Tony Atlas was an alright manager he could have been kept around.

I'm pretty pissed that they fired Jimmy Wang Yang though. He was talented, surprisingly very over (moreso than their damn US Champ by far) and was never given a chance. He debuted with a laughable gimmick and was instantly a jobber. I hope he goes to TNA.


----------



## wordery (Mar 12, 2010)

I reckon Finlay could be next - it's been ages since we last saw him on tv


----------



## savage_sting (Jun 9, 2004)

They wouldn't fire finlay hes got too much experience especially helping out backstage, they just might stop using him on tv


----------

